# hardwareversand.de



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte hier mal ein wenig Frust über oben genannten Online-Shop ablassen.

Ich wollte mir zum Start des nächsten großen WoW Addons "Cataclysm" einen neuen Gamer PC kaufen. Also habe ich mir einen zusammengestellt auf Hardwareversand.de und samt Rechnerzusammenbau hab ich ihn dann bestellt. Die Ware hatte einen Wert von ca. 650 Euro.

Nach 2(!) Wochen kam der PC dann endlich. Doch zu früh gefreut. Ich schließe den PC an und fahre ihn hoch: Bluescreens. Also schicke ich den Rechner zur Reperatur zurück. Es vergehen weitere 2 Wochen bis der PC wieder da ist. Als ich dann das Paket öffnete ist mir bald der Kopf geplatzt. Einzige Erklärung zur Reperatur "CPU ausgetauscht, Tests ok!". Nein, keine Entschuldigung, keine Erklärung voran es lag oder wieso es solange gedauert hat. Dazu traute ich meinen Augen nicht als das Gehäuse eingebeult war. Ich konnte es jedoch wieder richtig drücken.

So, hatte dann wenigstens gehofft das er nun auch funktioniert. Sie schrieben ja Tests ok. Ich starte den Rechner und sofort kommen die selben Fehlermeldungen. Zu dem zeitpunkt war ich schon auf 180. Also noch einmal in einem mehr als "deutlichen" Ton zur Reperatur zurückgeschickt. Wieder lange Wartezeiten. Nun kam der PC zurück und startet überhaupt nicht mehr. Natürlich stand aber schön wieder da "Tests okay!"

Also habe ich ihn nun wieder zurückgeschickt um mein Geld zurückzuerhalten. Dieses lässt auch auf sich warten und ich fürchte darum. [...] Keine aktuellen Verfügbarkeitsstatuse, kein Service, extrem lange Wartezeiten. Ich wollte nur schnell einen Rechner kaufen, nun habe ich Chaos und Probleme und ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende. Ich ziehe es in Erwägung einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

-----

So und da ich nun diesen ganzen Mist leid bin und mir auch nichts mehr aus irgendwelchen Teilen von irgendeiner inkompetenten Firma zusammenschrauben lassen möchte, habe ich mir jetzt einen Fertig PC als Alternative ausgesucht, welchen ich bereits bei einem Freund, welcher diesen PC ebenfalls besitzt, testen konnte. Bin mit dem mehr als zufrieden. Hätte vermutlich gleich einfach einen Fertig PC kaufen sollen. Und zwar handelt es sich um folgenden Rechner:

=> http://www.acer.de/a...1&CRC=113648354

Leider finde ich den PC aber nicht bei einem Händler in der Umgebung, also werde ich wohl wieder irgendwo bestellen müssen. Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr vertrauenswürdige Shops kennt. Und was ihr von dem Rechner haltet.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Dezember 2010)

Habe schon mehrfach bei hardwareversand.de bestellt und hatte nie Probleme.

Das ist einfach Pech, glaub mir. Kann mich noch an alternate.de erinnern, da hatten wir (mein Bruder und ich) auch immer ständig Probleme - andere hingegen hatten nie irgendwelchen Ärger. 


Aber ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Geld schnell wieder zurückerhälst.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht warum Leute nicht einmal bei der Hotline anrufen um so etwas zu klären! Das solltest du auf jeden Fall mal machen, bevor du einen Anwalt einschaltest, da zahlste dann nämlich drauf!

Beule im Gehäuse etc. klingt bald danach als wenn mit dem Packet nicht gerade glimpflich umgegangen wurde! 

Ich finde eine Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen ok, vor allem das 2. Mal als du ihn nach 2 Wochen wieder bekommen hast! Mit dem Hin- und Herschicken dauert es nunmal!

Ich hab nur positive Erfahrungen mit hardwareversand.de gemacht! Wie gesagt ich kläre sowas immer lieber mit der Hotline und frag mal nach etc. geht schneller und räumt Missverständnisse besser aus


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

Klingt ein wenig nach Post-Schluderei. Und die DHL ist manchmal echt ein Scheiss-Verein. Diverse andere haben auch ihre Macken... Hermes, UPS...


Hab mir auch alle Teile für meinen PC bei Hardwareversand bestellt und selbst zusammengebaut, alles prima bis heute. ^^
Also kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es einfach Pech war. Mit dem Service von HWV hab ich keine Erfahrungen gemacht, könnte sein, dass der Scheisse ist...


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

1. Ich habe die Hotline angerufen => Ergebnis: Hätte ich mir sparen können
2. Pakete waren stets gut verpackt und in einem guten Zustand
3. Kann es nicht sein das nach 2maliger Reperatur der Rechner immer schlimmere Fehler bekommt und da brauch ich auch kein "Kann mal passieren" hören. Es kam nicht einmal eine Entschuldigung. Und nun sendet man das Ding nach Aufforderung zurück und nichts passiert, keine Mail, kein Anruf, garnichts. Ich weiss überhaupt nicht was jetzt Sache ist.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Eventuell sind auch einfach beim zweiten Mal die Pins vom Mainboard abgefallen, die den Gehäuse anmach Knopf (ich bin doof. ja ) mit dem Mainboard zusammenfügen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab bisher mit Hardwareversand.de nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings bestelle ich nur Einzelteile und baue dann selbst zusammen. Bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen, würde ich nicht, nach allem, was ich schon gehört habe. Wenn man zusammenbauen lassen will, dann würde ich inzwischen nur noch zu Alternate tendieren. Allerdings kannst du da dann pauschal gleich mal 200 Euro mehr rechnen. Erstens nehmen sie 80 Euro für den Zusammenbau und zweitens sind sie bei den meisten Teilen von Haus aus teuerer, als HWV.

An deiner Stelle würde ich dreimal nachbessern lassen und dann hast du das Recht, dein Geld wieder zurück zu verlangen. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe, hast du zweimal nachbessern lassen, mit gleichbleibenden Ergebnis. 3mal dürfen sie aber.


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher mit Hardwareversand.de nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings bestelle ich nur Einzelteile und baue dann selbst zusammen. Bei HWV zusammenbauen lassen, würde ich nicht, nach allem, was ich schon gehört habe. Wenn man zusammenbauen lassen will, dann würde ich inzwischen nur noch zu Alternate tendieren. Allerdings kannst du da dann pauschal gleich mal 200 Euro mehr rechnen. Erstens nehmen sie 80 Euro für den Zusammenbau und zweitens sind sie bei den meisten Teilen von Haus aus teuerer, als HWV.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich dreimal nachbessern lassen und dann hast du das Recht, dein Geld wieder zurück zu verlangen. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe, hast du zweimal nachbessern lassen, mit gleichbleibenden Ergebnis. 3mal dürfen sie aber.



Stimmt, es kam schon öfter ne Beschwerde über den Zusammenbau bei HWV... von daher würd ichs auch eher selbst zusammenbauen als das machen zu lassen.
Mittlerweile sind die sicherlich auch unter so einem wirtschaftlichen Druck, dass beim Zusammenbau kleine Schnitzer passieren - und aus eigenen Erfahrungen weiß ich, dass dann NIX mehr geht, wenn man auch nur 1 Kabel vergisst beim aufbauen.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_Über Hardwareversand meckern aber dann einen Komplettrechner bei Acer kaufen..hihi.._


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das sind einfach nur Nulpen. 20 Euro für den Zusammenbau, was will man da erwarten? Wahrscheinlich machen das 1 Euro - Jobber dort. 

Am besten ist einfach, selbst zusammenzubauen. Hat nur Vorteile. Ist am billigsten und die sauberste Lösung (wenn man es kann), weil sich eben niemand mehr Mühe mit deinem Rechner gibt, als du selbst.
Und das ganze zu lernen ist jetzt nicht so die Herausforderung. Ein bisschen belesen und man ist bestens gerüstet. Da braucht man echt kein Informatiker zu sein, dass kann jeder Laie, wenn er einfach etwas Zeit investiert. Bei Fujitsu oder so bauen das bestimmt auch nur eingelernte Fließband-Arbeiter zusammen.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Über Hardwareversand meckern aber dann einen Komplettrechner bei Acer kaufen..hihi.._



Hast du meinen Text überhaupt gelesen ? Die "schlauen" Leute habe mir auch alle geraten: "Fertig PC, generell Schrott, kauf lieber Teile einzeln und lass zusammenbaun und bla" hör mir doch auf. Wie schon gesagt habe ich besagten Rechner schon testen dürfen und ich war mehr als zufrieden. Ich kann also diese Kommentare bald nicht mehr hören. Ich habe keinen Fertig PC gekauft und bereue es nun.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_Natürlich habe ich den Text gelesen - der Post hat mir aber besser gefallen.

Und wieso soll ich den Mist da oben quoten?

Wenn DU ein Problem damit hast ist das okay..du brauchst hier aber nicht den von uns meist empfohlensten Shop schlecht machen..wir haben hier schon hunderte Leute gehabt die mehr als zufrieden sind/waren.

Und so Sachen wie "verbeultes Gehäuse" - die haben sicherlich die Leute von Hardwareversand da reingemacht um dich zu ärgern..

Wie auch immer -> Viel Spass mit deinem Raumschiff (Haha..Zweideutigkeit..haha..)was du da jetzt hast.._


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Natürlich habe ich den Text gelesen - der Post hat mir aber besser gefallen.
> 
> Und wieso soll ich den Mist da oben quoten?
> 
> ...



Ich mag dich auch. Deine Logik ist natürlich sehr durchdacht. Wenn eine überwiegende Mehrheit zufrieden ist, hat der Rest ruhig zu sein. Klingt schlüssig. Tut mir echt leid das ich so dumm war.

P.S: Man könnte dich glatt für nen Mitarbeiter in dem "Laden" halten.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt: schick das Teil zurück, lass sie noch einmal nachbessern und wenn sie es dann nicht schaffen, dann tritt vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Das Recht hast du. Wie das mit dem Gehäuse ist, weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich glaube, dass Risiko des Versands liegt beim Verkäufer oder aber, der Lieferdienst muss dafür aufkommen. In jedem Fall denke ich aber, solltest du auch dort Anrecht auf Ersatz haben. Ein verbeultes Gehäuse würde ich nicht nehmen. Die schenkt auch keiner was.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte hier mal ein wenig Frust über oben genannten Online-Shop ablassen.
> ...
> -----
> 
> ...




Bitte keinen Acer Rechner, wenn du da mal Probleme bzw. irgendwas kaputt ist kannst du über Hardwareversand nur lachen.^^
Hardwareversand ist gut nur können die das nicht jeden Recht machen, denen passieren auch Fehler und einige werden da auch schlampig arbeiten, ist überall so.

Kann dir nur raten den zurück zu schicken damit du dein Geld wieder hast und dann bei Alternate ( etwas teurer aber dafür bessere Qualität ) oder bei MoH zu bestellen.
Sind jeweils auch gute Versandhäuser.

Sowas passiert halt, hatte auch 2x Probleme mit Hardwareversand (jeweils deffektes Maindboard und 1x Case, da warn die Pins zum Powerknopf kaputt :O ) aber ansonsten alles TOP.

Nur hol dir nicht die Acer Maschine, lohnt nicht^^


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Bitte keinen Acer Rechner, wenn du da mal Probleme bzw. irgendwas kaputt ist kannst du über Hardwareversand nur lachen.^^
> Hardwareversand ist gut nur können die das nicht jeden Recht machen, denen passieren auch Fehler und einige werden da auch schlampig arbeiten, ist überall so.
> 
> Kann dir nur raten den zurück zu schicken damit du dein Geld wieder hast und dann bei Alternate ( etwas teurer aber dafür bessere Qualität ) oder bei MoH zu bestellen.
> ...



Es wäre ja auch nicht schlimm wenn bei "einmal was passiert" geblieben wäre. Aber das das Problem schlimmer wird NACH der Rücksendung zur Reperatur und dann auch noch drin steht: "Tests ok", das ist in meinen Augen unverantwortlich. Ebenso wie ein eingedrücktes Gehäuse. Außerdem habe ich den PC ja schon zurückgeschickt, warte jedoch vergebens auf mein Geld. Meine Mails werden nicht beantwortet, wie immer. Es scheint keinerlei Service bei diesem Shop zu geben oder die mögen mich ganz einfach nicht, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.

Und was hat denn hier jeder gegen den Acer Rechner. Ich habe ihn mir angeschaut und der war top.


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Man könnte dich glatt für nen Mitarbeiter in dem "Laden" halten.



Man könnte dich glatt für jemanden halten der sich nicht helfen lassen will und nur Bestätigung sucht... oh, wait.

Aber gut, nicht mein/unser Problem.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch nicht schlimm wenn bei "einmal was passiert" geblieben wäre. Aber das das Problem schlimmer wird NACH der Rücksendung zur Reperatur und dann auch noch drin steht: "Tests ok", das ist in meinen Augen unverantwortlich. *Ebenso wie ein eingedrücktes Gehäuse. *


Stimmt Hardwareversand Kickt jedes mal noch ins Gehäuse,  oder es könnte an DHL Liegen die im Weihnachts Stress ist und die Pakte so behandel als wären sie aus stein?


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Genau das selbe Spiel hatte ich mit meinen alten Acer Rechner, vom Kauf aus gabs nur Probleme damit, hatte den 2x zurückgeschickt, musste dann immer ca. 2 Monate warten bis der zurück nur damit ich feststellen konnte das nix verändert wurde und das Ding wie zuvor ständig sporadische abstürzte, zu meinen Pech hatte ich dann auch keine Garantie mehr als ich mich entschied mein Geld zurück zu verlangen weil ich festgestellt hab das ich für den selben Preis 30% mehr Leistung kriegen würde wenn ich mir den Rechner selber zusammenstellen würde.

Noch dazu musst bei sonen Fertig-Pcs oftmals mit billigen, unqualitativen Innereien rechnen wie Standard CPU Lüfter die im schlimmsten Fall nichmal die CPU bei Last kühlen können und das ganze sich dann noch wie ne Rakete anhört oder LC-Netzteile die dann einfach mal nachgeben usw.

Wirklich, ich kann dein Frust verstehen und das mit Hardwareversand ist ärgerlich. Aber Acer ist meiner Meinung nach keine alternative ( vllt hab ich einfach auch nur Paranoia wegen mein Acer Problem ^^ ).

Nen Freund von mir hat auch son ähnlichen Acer Rechner, gut der hatte jetzt auch keine schwerwiegenden Probleme mit den aber das Ding wurde schon nach 10min Last heiß wie ne Rakete und Cpu und Graka Lüfter haben sämtlichen Sound übertönt. ^^

Find P/L Verhältnis haut bei denen einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man könnte dich glatt für jemanden halten der sich nicht helfen lassen will und nur Bestätigung sucht... oh, wait.
> 
> Aber gut, nicht mein/unser Problem.



Das stimmt nicht. Aber ich lasse mich nicht von einem/einer hier in dem Ton ins Lächerliche ziehen, vonwegen sonst hat keiner Probleme mit dem Shop und deswegen bin ich einfach zu dumm und habe nichts schlechtes über den Shop zu sagen.

Edit:



Diclonii schrieb:


> Genau das selbe Spiel hatte ich mit meinen alten Acer Rechner, vom Kauf aus gabs nur Probleme damit, hatte den 2x zurückgeschickt, musste dann immer ca. 2 Monate warten bis der zurück nur damit ich feststellen konnte das nix verändert wurde und das Ding wie zuvor ständig sporadische abstürzte, zu meinen Pech hatte ich dann auch keine Garantie mehr als ich mich entschied mein Geld zurück zu verlangen weil ich festgestellt hab das ich für den selben Preis 30% mehr Leistung kriegen würde wenn ich mir den Rechner selber zusammenstellen würde.
> 
> Noch dazu musst bei sonen Fertig-Pcs oftmals mit billigen, unqualitativen Innereien rechnen wie Standard CPU Lüfter die im schlimmsten Fall nichmal die CPU bei Last kühlen können und das ganze sich dann noch wie ne Rakete anhört oder LC-Netzteile die dann einfach mal nachgeben usw.
> 
> ...



Okay, das mit den "Innerein" mag stimmen. Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich will nur das dieses Ding läuft und zwar auf dem Status und der Leistung die ich möchte und das ist bei dem PC gegeben. Ob der Arbeitsspeicher dann vom Hersteller X oder vom hersteller Z ist interessiert mich nicht, solange das Ding so in der Art und Weise läuft wie ich es möchte. Deine Erfahrungen mit Acer nehme ich jetzt einfach mal so hin, aber bei Fertigpc's sollten ja in der Regel keine Probleme auftreten ?Wenn man nicht eine Firma aus dem dunkelsten aller Löcher wählt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich mag dich auch. Deine Logik ist natürlich sehr durchdacht. Wenn eine überwiegende Mehrheit zufrieden ist, hat der Rest ruhig zu sein. Klingt schlüssig. Tut mir echt leid das ich so dumm war.
> 
> P.S: Man könnte dich glatt für nen Mitarbeiter in dem "Laden" halten.


Nur weil du ein Problem mit dem Shop hast, muss er nicht schlecht sein. Bei mir funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Genauso gut gibt es tausende die Probleme mit der Telekom haben, und Millionen denen es anders ergeht.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt Hardwareversand Kickt jedes mal noch ins Gehäuse,  oder es könnte an DHL Liegen die im Weihnachts Stress ist und die Pakte so behandel als wären sie aus stein?


Oder wie am Flughafen, wenns kaputt geht, Pech gehabt, ist ja dein Zeug


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Nur weil du ein Problem mit dem Shop hast, muss er nicht schlecht sein. Bei mir funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Genauso gut gibt es tausende die Probleme mit der Telekom haben, und Millionen denen es anders ergeht.
> 
> 
> Oder wie am Flughafen, wenns kaputt geht, Pech gehabt, ist ja dein Zeug



Moment verdreh nicht die Seiten. Er/sie hat mich ja sozusagen mundtot machen wollen, vonwegen der Shop ist gut und deswegen darf ich nichts schlechtes sagen.

P.S: Wenn nach 2 maliger "Reperatur" der PC immer noch defekt ist. Die Wartezeiten sehr hoch sind und Mails ignoriert werden, sowie nicht einmal eine Entschuldigung erfolgt und man dann noch um sein Geld bangen muss, dann ist das in MEINEN Augen alles, aber nicht gut. Ich will nicht behaupten das es allen so wie mir geht, aber das ist nunmal mein Eindruck.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_Das du hier deinen Ärger kundtust ist ja nicht das Problem..du solltest das ganze aber auch von einer anderen Seite sehen..

Ich meine..wir hatten hier sicherlich schon einige "Kunden" die unzufrieden mit Hardwarversand sind/waren - wenn's hochkommt würd ich sagen ~10 Leute..dagegen waren es sicherlich schon Hunderte die die mehr als zufrieden sind/waren.

Aber das du dir jetzt so einen "Acer-Müll" holst versteht hier (wie du siehst) keiner so wirklich..probier es doch einfach bei einem anderen Shop..es gibt genügend Alternativen..

- Alternate
- HoH
- Mindfactory
- K&M
- Mix-Computer

usw..

Da lässt du dir in deiner Preisklasse von uns was zusammenstellen und bestellst es in einem der Shops..

---------

Wenn du dir aber nicht helfen lassen willst ist das deine Sache..

---------

Wofür du dich auch immer entscheidest -> Schöne Weihnachten und ein frohes und glücklicheres neues Jahr._


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab letztens erst einen Rechner verschickt. 1a verpackt ohne Lücken und dergleichen. 

Beim Kunden waren die Motherboardkabel draußen, die Grafikkarte halb drinne, der Chipsatzkühler ab und die Festplatte nen Schlag weg.

Eigentlich meine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit der Post Liegt wohl an der Jahreszeit.


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Lustig hier drin  Vor allem muss i ja mal sagen .. 
Gott sieht dat Gehäuse wüüürg aus .. 
sry musste einfach mal sein 

Aja Komplett PC´s sind kagge ..     

 Persönliche Erfahrung will ich aber jetzt nicht schon wieder breit treten müssen


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, das mit den "Innerein" mag stimmen. Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich will nur das dieses Ding läuft und zwar auf dem Status und der Leistung die ich möchte und das ist bei dem PC gegeben. Ob der Arbeitsspeicher dann vom Hersteller X oder vom hersteller Z ist interessiert mich nicht, solange das Ding so in der Art und Weise läuft wie ich es möchte. Deine Erfahrungen mit Acer nehme ich jetzt einfach mal so hin, aber bei Fertigpc's sollten ja in der Regel keine Probleme auftreten ?Wenn man nicht eine Firma aus dem dunkelsten aller Löcher wählt.




Genau so dachte ich auch als ich mir den Acer Rechner kaufte, das war keine No Name Marke, die Leistung hatte er und nen Fertig PC sollte ja ohne Probleme laufen. 
Mir waren die Innereien auch egal, er sollte einfach nur mit der gebotenen Leistung laufen.
Allerdings ist es einfach so das sie bei wichtigen Dingen zu sehr sparen, die Kühlung muss passen und ich kann dir aufjedenfall versichern das sie da zu erst sparen und die normalen Kühler verwenden die oftmals nicht reichen. Das selbe betrifft Netzteil, die verwenden oft LC Netzteile und das sind wirklich Chinaböller und sämtlichen Netzteilherstellern.

Du kannst auch Glück haben und nen gutes Teil erwischen aber wenn du halt Probleme hast dann ist der Acer Support grotten schlecht, die machen das selbe was du nun bei Hardwareversand erlebt hast.
Ich würde lieber durch Alternate bestellen, zwar etwas teuerer als bei MoH oder Hardwareversand aber die Qualität stimmt ja zzt. 

Falls du dich doch für den Acer entscheidest drück ich dir aufjedenfall die Daumen das du kein schlechtes Teil erwischt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Deine Erfahrungen mit Acer nehme ich jetzt einfach mal so hin, aber bei Fertigpc's sollten ja in der Regel keine Probleme auftreten ?Wenn man nicht eine Firma aus dem dunkelsten aller Löcher wählt.


Du hast nun Meinungen gehört, die sagen Acer wäre im Support schlecht, trotzdem verharrst du darauf dir einen Fertig Pc kaufen zu wollen. (Ob nun Acer oder nicht).
Womit wir wieder beim Thema, keine Hilfe annehmen wären.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Moment verdreh nicht die Seiten. Er/sie hat mich ja sozusagen mundtot machen wollen, vonwegen der Shop ist gut und deswegen darf ich nichts schlechtes sagen.


Er hat dich nicht Mundtot gemacht, sondern du hast aus Frust eine Firma schlecht geredet die etwas verbockt hat. Oder aber z.B. DHL hat etwas falsch gemacht, wer weis.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das du hier deinen Ärger kundtust ist ja nicht das Problem..du solltest das ganze aber auch von einer anderen Seite sehen..
> 
> Ich meine..wir hatten hier sicherlich schon einige "Kunden" die unzufrieden mit Hardwarversand sind/waren - wenn's hochkommt würd ich sagen ~10 Leute..dagegen waren es sicherlich schon Hunderte die die mehr als zufrieden sind/waren.
> 
> ...



Ich lasse mir helfen, aber nicht von arroganten Personen die andere flamen um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Wieso auch sonst schreibst du alles in kursiv ? Man kann sich ja normal unterhalten, aber ich bin bei Weitem kein PC Experte, deswegen finde ich dein Verhalten einfach ganz schön anmaßend. Du schreibst jetzt Acer-Müll. Dann schreib ich eben wieder Hardwareversand-Müll. Na fällt dir was auf ? Im Ernst fährst mich erst wie sonst was an und dann machst du das Selbe.

Der Grund warum ich bei Hardwareversand bestellt hatte war im Übrigen der Rechnerzusammenbau, weil ich eben keine Ahnung von sowas habe. Das der Acer PC auf Unverständnis stößt kann ich doch nicht riechen als normaler Mensch der wenig Ahnung von Rechnern hat. Ich sehe es nicht ein dafür hier von dir blöd angemacht zu werden. Ganz einfach. und nun möchte ich dieses Gespräch (zumindest mit dir) beenden, da es zu keinem produktiven Ergebnis führt.

P.S: Hättest ja wenigstens alternative Rechner nennen können und nicht zur "Is schrott" schreien.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_Whui - ich bin arrogant weil ich in kursiv schreibe und flame um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten - das sollte ich im echten Leben vielleicht auch mal tun!

Danke für den Hinweis!_


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Genau so dachte ich auch als ich mir den Acer Rechner kaufte, das war keine No Name Marke, die Leistung hatte er und nen Fertig PC sollte ja ohne Probleme laufen.
> Mir waren die Innereien auch egal, er sollte einfach nur mit der gebotenen Leistung laufen.
> Allerdings ist es einfach so das sie bei wichtigen Dingen zu sehr sparen, die Kühlung muss passen und ich kann dir aufjedenfall versichern das sie da zu erst sparen und die normalen Kühler verwenden die oftmals nicht reichen. Das selbe betrifft Netzteil, die verwenden oft LC Netzteile und das sind wirklich Chinaböller und sämtlichen Netzteilherstellern.
> 
> ...



Okay, ehrlich gesagt will ich aber keinen PC selbst zusammen bauen und vor dem Zusammenbauen lassen habe ich ziemliche Angst nun (Was man vielleicht irgendwie nachvollziehen kann). Gibt es nicht auch Fertigpc's wo man ganz einfach weiss was drin ist ?

P.S: Ich finde das gehäuse gerade am Besten! Das Ding vorne kann man hochklappen, ist auf dem bild etwas unglücklich dargestellt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja Media Markt.

2TB FESTPLATTE
1GB GRAFIKKARTE
1337 GHZ PROZESSOR

GAM0R PC!!!11einself

Das ist dir lieber ne ?


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aja Komplett PC´s sind kagge ..
> 
> Persönliche Erfahrung will ich aber jetzt nicht schon wieder breit treten müssen


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst

Gut du hast keine Ahnung von PC´s. Ist ja kein Ding passiert jedem mal.
Wenn du willst schicke ich dir eine PDF wo der Zusammenbau eines PC´s mit Beispiel Konfiguration Schritt für Schritt und mit Bildchen erklärt wird.

Ist wirklich einfach, beim ersten Mal dauert es ein bissel. Aber du bist umso stolzer wenn dat Ding läuft.

Glaub mir ach ja und ich hab letztens en alten Post von mir hier im Forum verlinkt den ich dir auch gerne mal zeigen möchte:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/86100-technik-ecke-zum-plaudern/page__view__findpost__p__1612975
&
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178337-gaming-komplettsystem-furunter-500euro/page__view__findpost__p__2967924

Gruß


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja Media Markt.
> 
> 2TB FESTPLATTE
> 1GB GRAFIKKARTE
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Ja.

Nachdem ich nun bei mehreren PC's gesehen habe das sie gut sind kann ich ganz einfach nicht mehr wirklich diesen Groll gegen die Fertig PC's verstehen.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, ehrlich gesagt will ich aber keinen PC selbst zusammen bauen und vor dem Zusammenbauen lassen habe ich ziemliche Angst nun (Was man vielleicht irgendwie nachvollziehen kann). Gibt es nicht auch Fertigpc's wo man ganz einfach weiss was drin ist ?
> 
> P.S: Ich finde das gehäuse gerade am Besten! Das Ding vorne kann man hochklappen, ist auf dem bild etwas unglücklich dargestellt.



Yo kann ich nachvollziehen, erging mir mal genauso, ist aber im Prinzip wie Lego für große, nur teurer. 

Ansonsten Buffed und PCGames machen doch immer ganz gutte Angebote, meiner Meinung nach die besten und sogar mit ausführlichen Details zu den Einzelteilen und fairen P/L, ansonsten wüsste ich keine weiteren die ausführliche Details preisgeben, die protzen dann nur mit den großen Zahlen. 

Es gibt auch andere Versandhäuser mit Zusammenbau Service, glaube bei Alternate geht das auch.


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Weil bei Fertig PC´s zum Teil Schrottteile verbaut werden( das sind in der Regel Netzteil, RAM, eventuell MoBo, Lüfter etc)
Und weil sie für die Teile die drin sind exorbitant teuer sind. Wenn du einen Fertig PC für 1200 &#8364; findest, kannst du dir sicher sein das du mindestens 300-400 &#8364; sparst wenn du den selbst baust.

Mehr Gründe braucht man nicht um den Schrott zu verachten.
Aja mein Angebot mit der PDF gilt immer noch


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun bei mehreren PC's gesehen habe das sie gut sind kann ich ganz einfach nicht mehr wirklich diesen Groll gegen die Fertig PC's verstehen.



Mag daran liegen, dass du einfach nicht gut genug informiert bist.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

http://www.alternate...eme&l2=PC-Games 

Den Rechner von PC Games zb find ich knackig, aufjedenfall fairer Preis, wenn du dir den zb. Selber zusammenbauen würdest sparts du auch nur so um die 50&#8364;.

Vllt könnten die anderen Kenner hier im Thread noch Alternativen posten, bin jetzt nich sooo bewandert.^^

Achso und das ist ohne Betriebsystem, den selben gibs dann aber für knapp 100&#8364; mehr mit W7 64Bit Premium.

Müsstest mal angeben ob du nen Betriebsystem hättest und allg. was für ein Budget du hast.


Ach und ja die Gehäuse bei Acer, Dell und Konsorten sehen zwar gut aus ( wobei das auch so Geschmackssache ist ) aber wie gesagt... Optisch naja top, aber innendrin gehts dann berg ab^^.


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Ach und ja die Gehäuse bei Acer, Dell und Konsorten sehen zwar gut aus



Keine Ahnung wie einem so ein Plastikhaufen gefallen kann... aber gut, Geschmackssache.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mag daran liegen, dass du einfach nicht gut genug informiert bist.



Was hat das denn mit informiert sein zu tun ? Man kann auch so erkennen ob ein Spiel flüssig auf der Grafikstufe läuft, die man sich wünscht. Das kriegt sogar noch der größte Bauer wie ich hin. Das Argument das nur Schrott verbaut wird klingt für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich dann aber nicht, wieso die Leistung die dann rauskommt dennoch so gut ist, wenn angeblich nur Schrott verbaut ist. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich will nur wissen, wo genau der Unterschied dann liegt bei der Leistung (Preis erstmal ausen vor gelassen). Denn den sehe ich schlicht weg nicht.

@ das Angebot:

Würde ich ja schon gerne aber dann brech ich noch irgendwas ab und tot ist das Ding. Bei Alternate soll es ja einen Zusammenbau geben aber der soll sehr teuer sein und bei was anderem habe ich jetzt noch keinen Zusammenbau gefunden.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, ehrlich gesagt will ich aber keinen PC selbst zusammen bauen und vor dem Zusammenbauen lassen habe ich ziemliche Angst nun (Was man vielleicht irgendwie nachvollziehen kann). Gibt es nicht auch Fertigpc's wo man ganz einfach weiss was drin ist ?
> 
> P.S: Ich finde das gehäuse gerade am Besten! Das Ding vorne kann man hochklappen, ist auf dem bild etwas unglücklich dargestellt.



Doch, gibt es auch:

http://www.aletoware.de/shop/High-End-Gaming-PCs

oder 

https://www.hardware4u.net/items.php?id=79e5d04f86714b6f41dff80a35024434&nav=3

oder 

http://www.combatready.de/index.php?cPath=330&sid=5798799a652d98ec53be5d4916a04cbe


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie einem so ein Plastikhaufen gefallen kann... aber gut, Geschmackssache.



Les was in Klammern steht, mir gefällts auch nicht aber es gibt Gemüte denen es anspricht, jeder hat nen eigenen Geschmack, das trifft für Filme, Serien, Musik und auch für optisches zu.


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> @ das Angebot:
> 
> Würde ich ja schon gerne aber dann brech ich noch irgendwas ab und tot ist das Ding. Bei Alternate soll es ja einen Zusammenbau geben aber der soll sehr teuer sein und bei was anderem habe ich jetzt noch keinen Zusammenbau gefunden.


Also wenn du nicht grad der größte Grobmotoriker der Welt bist, dir Zeit beim Zusammenbau lässt und alles in Ruhe machst. JA dann kannst du gar nix abbrechen. Immer an einen Satz denken:
Mit sanften Druck rein drücken/schieben, aber net mit nem Vorschlaghammer die Teile einbauen.

Wie gesagt in Ruhe, nicht stressen lassen ... ganz chillig das Puzzlespiel genießen


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit informiert sein zu tun ? Man kann auch so erkennen ob ein Spiel flüssig auf der Grafikstufe läuft, die man sich wünscht. Das kriegt sogar noch der größte Bauer wie ich hin. Das Argument das nur Schrott verbaut wird klingt für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich dann aber nicht, wieso die Leistung die dann rauskommt dennoch so gut ist, wenn angeblich nur Schrott verbaut ist.



Klar, du kannst dir auch in ein Trabbi einen V8 einbauen. Kommt dir sicher nicht schlecht vor, läuft aber trotzdem nicht rund und wird nicht lange halten. 
Das Problem bei Fertig PCs ist einfach, dass sie a) zu teuer für das gebotene sind und b) nicht so lange 'halten', weil entweder an den falschen Stellen gespart wurde oder die Hardware einfach nicht abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht grad der größte Grobmotoriker der Welt bist, dir Zeit beim Zusammenbau lässt und alles in Ruhe machst. JA dann kannst du gar nix abbrechen. Immer an einen Satz denken:
> Mit sanften Druck rein drücken/schieben, aber net mit nem Vorschlaghammer die Teile einbauen.
> 
> Wie gesagt in Ruhe, nicht stressen lassen ... ganz chillig das Puzzlespiel genießen



Ich hasse puzzeln. 

Hast du persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem von dir verlinkten Shop? Das wären dann Beispiele von Fertig PC's die man dann "beruhigt" kaufen könnte oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Dinger net gepostet 
Dat müsste Klos gewesen sein


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Upps, ja dann ging die Frage an Klos. Weil bei denen steht ja scheinbar jedes kleine Ding da. Nützt mir aber sowiso nichts, weil ich eh nichts von dem Kram verstehe.


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Upps, ja dann ging die Frage an Klos. Weil bei denen steht ja scheinbar jedes kleine Ding da. Nützt mir aber sowiso nichts, weil ich eh nichts von dem Kram verstehe.



http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php?cPath=330&products_id=17587 Der Wäre in Ordnung, die anderen schau ich eben noch durch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Ich finde das gehäuse gerade am Besten! Das Ding vorne kann man hochklappen, ist auf dem bild etwas unglücklich dargestellt.


Ich hab das Gehäuse einfach mal in Organe in Media Doof gesehen 80% aus Plastik, mein Antec 90% aus Metal.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_Bei dem Preis ist ein besseres Board , eine neuere und schnellere Festplatte und ein bessere Kühler drin.

Sonst recht passabel.

PS : KURSIV UND CAPSLOCK..ULTIMATIVE KOMBINATION!!!111_


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub das ist das beste Angebot von Klos geposteten Seiten was dein Budget und den Zustand anbetrifft, teilweise sind gewiße Zusammenstellungen einfach nur fragewürdig. -_-


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2010)

Jop, dass Predator Case ist 95% Plastik, hatte ich mal im Mediamarkt gesehen. Aber ok, da kann auch keine Beule rein gehen, da platzt dann gleich die Arbeit kleiner Kinder in China ab.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist das beste Angebot von Klos geposteten Seiten was dein Budget und den Zustand anbetrifft, teilweise sind gewiße Zusammenstellungen einfach nur fragewürdig. -_-



Bin bereit bis 1000 Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei dem Preis ist ein besseres Board , eine neuere und schnellere Festplatte und ein bessere Kühler drin.
> 
> Sonst recht passabel.
> 
> PS : KURSIV UND CAPSLOCK..ULTIMATIVE KOMBINATION!!!111_



Du bist echt so ein Held painschki 

Also zum Thema zusammenbauen@Meneleus01:

Ich habe mir selbst einen PC zusammengebaut und hatte vorher *null* Ahnung davon. Ich hab mir Zeit genommen und mich belesen, was man beachten muss, was wo reinkommt und wie man sich vorbereitet.
Es ist ein bißchen so wie Kuchen backen oder ein 3-Gänge-Menü kochen. Das erste mal ist es hakelig und vllt. versalzen aber es geht irgendwie. Und ich habs geschafft... ohne Vorkenntnisse. Habe mir auch helfen lassen bei Detailfragen bzw. selbst gegooglet. Mittlerweile kann man auch fast alles nachlesen im Netz.
Es ist wirklich nicht schwierig und wenn du ein paar Stunden oder Tage Zeit hast, dann würde ich mich damit befassen und es selbst probieren, ich würde 100 Euro wetten, dass du das hinbekommst. Denn mittlerweile ist es tatsächlich nicht viel mehr als ein modernes Puzzle. Du steckst Teile zusammen und das kann jeder der Hände und Finger hat.
Nur die Verkabelung ist vielleicht etwas kompliziert, aber auch da ist Google dein Freund...


----------



## Soramak (21. Dezember 2010)

Ihr muesst es aber auch mal so sehen, man moechte gerne gerade jetzt zur passender Winterzeit sich ein Rechner kaufen und dann die Feiertage mal ordentlich spielen.  Klar ist man etwas entauescht , wenn der Rechner nicht funktioniert, aber dreist drauf zu schreiben, dass alle Test erfolgreich waren und der Rechner funktioniert ist unter aller Sau. Wie seht Ihr das denn wenn Ihr euer Auto repaieren lassen laesst und nachdem Ihr 5 Minuten von der Werkstatt weggefahren seid, dass auf einma euer Auto anfaengt zu spinnen?

Und in diesem Fall hat es nach dem 2. Mal wieder nicht funktioniert. Ihr muesst euch mal selber in der Position vorstellen und kein Versandhaus in Schutz nehmen der schon oefters mit solchen Sachen negativ augefallen ist.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2010)

_<- Held.

Helden haben immer Recht.

Bei 1000€ Budget..kauf doch bei Alternate mit Zusammenbau..die 70€ dafür hast du ja._


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich bestelle wie gesagt nur Einzelteile. Ich hatte im Leben glaub zwei Fertig-PC's, einen 386er und einen Athlon Schlagmichtot. Ersterer liegt nun fast schon 20 Jahre zurück. 

Aber die drei Shops sind sehr bekannt und man hört überwiegend Positives. Ich denke, dass alle drei ne gute Adresse darstellen, wenn man komplett bestellen möchte. Außerdem sind alle drei transparent, wie du schon festgestellt hast. Keine Mogelpackung, man kann ganz genau sehen, was drin ist.

Wenn du Hilfe beim aussuchen brauchst, kein Problem. Aber jetzt musst du ja erstmal wieder dein Geld bekommen, so wie ich das sehe.



painschkes schrieb:


> _<- Held.
> 
> Helden haben immer Recht.
> 
> Bei 1000&#8364; Budget..kauf doch bei Alternate mit Zusammenbau..die 70&#8364; dafür hast du ja._



Die wollen 80 Schleifen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich bestelle wie gesagt nur Einzelteile. Ich hatte im Leben glaub zwei Fertig-PC's, einen 386er und einen Athlon Schlagmichtot. Ersterer liegt nun fast schon 20 Jahre zurück.
> 
> Aber die drei Shops sind sehr bekannt und man hört überwiegend Positives. Ich denke, dass alle drei ne gute Adresse darstellen, wenn man komplett bestellen möchte. Außerdem sind alle drei transparent, wie du schon festgestellt hast. Keine Mogelpackung, man kann ganz genau sehen, was drin ist.
> 
> ...



Richtig, das hört man gerne.

Und nochmal so gerne mich hier auch viele überzeugen möchten: Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das der Rechner Zusammenbau vielleicht wirklich nicht so schwer ist. Trotzdem will ich es wirklich nicht machen müssen, ich will das Ding einfach fertig und betriebsbereit vor meiner Haustüre stehen haben und das in einem Preisrahmen von 900 - 1000 Euro. Dann bin ich restlos glücklich. Die Angst jetzt beim Rechner Zusammenbau (z.B. bei Alternate) enttäuscht zu werden ist bei mir zumindest jetzt ziemlich hoch, da müsste ich mir stark überlegen ob ich sowas nochmal machen möchte.


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich nur eins zu sagen, selber schuld.
Wenn du bei dieser Zusammenstellung das ein oder andere teil veränderst(sprich dem aktuellen Markt an passt), dann hast du da ein System was, ziemlich sicher, weitaus besser abgestimmt ist als so en Fertig-Vom-Fließband-Rechner.


> Der Performance-PC
> 
> Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
> sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in etwa 950&#8364;. Wer möchte kann auch die CPU durch eine leistungsstärkere ersetzen, zahlt dabei aber mindestens 80&#8364;
> ...


Graka, RAM. Gehäuse etc hast du für 950 - 1000 &#8364; ein System, was als fertig PC mindestens 1400-1500 &#8364; kostet.
Also meines Erachtens Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen. Aber wenn du dat so willst. Bitte
Warum die Leute nie einem Glauben wollen


----------



## Diclonii (21. Dezember 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/PC-Games/PC_Editors_Choice_2/731740/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC-Games ohne Betriebssystem

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/PC-Games/PC_Editors_Choice_2_W7HP64/731742/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme&l2=PC-Games mit Betriebssystem

Da ich nicht weiß ob du ein Betriebssystem hast, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen was besseres findest du nicht.

Beste P/L von allen Angeboten + Zusammengebaut.

Bei den anderen Angeboten bring ich einfachs nicht übers Herz was zu posten, weil die Zusammenstellungen einfach nur "fail" sind und der Preis dafür nicht gerecht ist, das müsste dann jmd anders mit weniger gewißen für mich übernehmen.

Ansonsten lass dich von einer Pleite nicht gleich Niederschlagen, man macht auch negative Erfahrungen aber bevor ich dir von Seiten die ich nichtmal kenne Angebote poste die meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt sind wiederhol ich mich nochmal und nenne dir das von Alternate, da kannst du nix falschen UND falls es wirklich PRobleme gibt mit dem Rechner ( was ich widerum nicht befürchte ) läuft das über Alternate definitiv geschmeidiger und schneller ab.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja, also Combatready passt schon von Preis her. Für 950 Euro kannst du da nen Komplettrechner bekommen, mit 1055er AMD, ATI6950, Gigabyte UD3-870, Mugen 2, WD 500 GB, 4 GB Corsair-Speicher und 550 Watt BeQuiet. Das passt schon, für nen Komplett-Rechner. Und obendrauf hast du da noch 60 Monate Garantie. Natürlich kann man selbst billiger zusammenbauen, aber auch nicht viel billiger und wenn er es sich nicht zutraut, dann ist das halt so. Ist ja jetzt auch nicht so, dass man beim Zusammenbau gerade beim ersten mal überhaupt nichts verkacken könnte. 

Also, wenn Komplett, dann würde ich zu Combatready gehen. Von denen werden auch oft PC's getestet und die schnitten zusammen mit Hardware4u immer sehr gut ab. Letzterer ist halt teuerer und zwar deutlich.
Also lieber Combatready.


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, also Combatready passt schon von Preis her. Für 950 Euro kannst du da nen Komplettrechner bekommen, mit 1055er AMD, ATI6950, Gigabyte UD3-870, Mugen 2, WD 500 GB, 4 GB Corsair-Speicher und 550 Watt BeQuiet. Das passt schon, für nen Komplett-Rechner. Und obendrauf hast du da noch 60 Monate Garantie. Natürlich kann man selbst billiger zusammenbauen, aber auch nicht viel billiger und wenn er es sich nicht zutraut, dann ist das halt so. Ist ja jetzt auch nicht so, dass man beim Zusammenbau gerade beim ersten mal überhaupt nichts verkacken könnte.
> 
> Also, wenn Komplett, dann würde ich zu Combatready gehen. Von denen werden auch oft PC's getestet und die schnitten zusammen mit Hardware4u immer sehr gut ab. Letzterer ist halt teuerer und zwar deutlich.
> Also lieber Combatready.



Das Problem ist das ich bei der PC Konfiguration (Man kann ja die da vorgeschlagenen PC's noch anpassen) nur Bahnhof sehe. Zu dem anderen geposteten PC: Alles lieb recht und schön, aber kann man da nicht irgendwie das Gehäuse ändern ?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Combatready-Seite aufrugen -> PC-Konfigurator wählen

anschließend

Combat-Ready AMD Prozessor-System für 399 Euro wählen und auf Ausstattung ändern klicken

dann

Mainboard

Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 wählen

Prozessor

Phenom X6 1055 wählen

Speicher

4 GB Corsair Kit 1333er wählen

Bei Prozessor-Kühler nach Lust und Laune

am besten aber Mugen 2 wählen, außer du willst das Ding oft rumschleppen, dann vielleicht Xigmatek Gaia, der ist deutlich leichter

Als Graka

ATI 6950 XFX mit 2 GB wählen, gibt eh nur die eine 6950

Netzteil

BeQuiet Sys-Power 550 80 Plus wählen

den Rest so lassen

Du solltest jetzt bei 939 Euro stehen, wenn du als Lüfter den Xigmatek genommen hast und das Betriebssystem unten abgewählt hast. Gehäuse kann nach Belieben geändert werden.
Gibt jede Menge dort. Die Namen halt einfach googlen und das für dich passende auswählen.

Und fertig ist deine Gamer-Maschine und wie gesagt: bedenkt man, dass du da 5 Jahre Garantie dabei hast, dann finde ich den Preis für das Highend-Teil ordentlich.
Anscheinend haben die gutes Vertrauen in ihre Rechner, denn eine 5 Jahre - Garantie die zahlt man anderen Ortes oft mit dreistelligen Beträgen.

Also, ich würde da bestellen. Entscheiden musst du am Ende selbst.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Und der PC wäre dann gut ? Habe noch ein paar Fragen und zwar:

Wie wichtig ist eigentlich die Soundkarte ?
Wie wichtig ist das Gehäuse? Nicht das ich dann was wähle was nicht passt. Das vorgegebene ist ja wohl mal schrecklich, die anderen sehen aber gut aus.
Dann habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium noch hier liegen aber bereits einmal verwendet. Kann ich es dann ohne Weiteres noch einmal verwenden und wenn ja ist es dann anders ? Habe außerdem Angst das ichs dann falsch installiere, das habe ich mir beim anderen Rechner machen lassen.
welche Rolle spielt jetzt die Netzwerkkarte ist die wichtig ?
Sind mehrere Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Bzw. du hast ja nun garkeinen angegeben.

Achja, ich spiele im übrigen weniger Shooter oder so. Hauptsächlich halt Dinge wie eben WoW oder Echtzeit-Strategie, ist vielleicht noch hilfreich zu wissen. Das will ich dann auf Ultra ohne Probleme spielen können. Und es sollte eine Weile halten, also von der Leistung her.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2010)

Eine Gute Soundkarte ist dann wichtig, wenn du auch ne gute Anlange an deinen Pc An schlissen willst.
Das Gehäuse ist meistens Geschmack Sache, natürlich sollte es möglich Stabile und robust sein und einen guten Airflow haben das alle teile schön gekühlt werden.

Gutes Gehäuse wär das "Lancoole K58" sehr Empfehlen das teil. 

Von NZXT rate ich hab, da die gehäuse meistens mit viel Plastik Billig billig aus gestatten sind.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und der PC wäre dann gut ? Habe noch ein paar Fragen und zwar:
> 
> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich die Soundkarte ?
> 
> ...



*Der PC würde in dieser Konfiguration für sämtliche Spiele taugen. Immerhin ist da die zweischnellste Single-GPU verbaut, die ATI im Moment anbietet. Und ein 1055er AMD gehört auch zur aktuellen Spitze. Für 40 Euro mehr kannst du auch den 1090er AMD einsetzen.
Dann hast du aber wirklich das Beste vom Besten. Wenn es billiger werden soll, setz den AMD 965 X4 ein. Auch der ist völlig ausreichend, da ein X6 in den meisten Fällen beim Spielen eh nichts bringt. Wäre mehr eine Investition in die Zukunft.
*


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> *Der PC würde in dieser Konfiguration für sämtliche Spiele taugen. Immerhin ist da die zweischnellste Single-GPU verbaut, die ATI im Moment anbietet. Und ein 1055er AMD gehört auch zur aktuellen Spitze. Für 40 Euro mehr kannst du auch den 1090er AMD einsetzen.
> Dann hast du aber wirklich das Beste vom Besten. Wenn es billiger werden soll, setz den AMD 965 X4 ein. Auch der ist völlig ausreichend, da ein X6 in den meisten Fällen beim Spielen eh nichts bringt. Wäre mehr eine Investition in die Zukunft.
> *



Naja gut jetzt ist die frage wie du flüsterleise definierst. Meine alte Kiste ist so laut ich denke ich würde diverse PC's die andere als laut ansehen für leise erachten. Ich sags mal so, es muss nicht so sein das ich das Ding garnicht mehr höre, aber es sollte auch nicht rattern wie sonst was. Ich könnte jetzt einfach darauf vertrauen das das stimmt was du da so zusammengestellt hast. Ein paar andere Meinungen wären noch gut. Ansonsten denke ich mal drüber nach den so zu nehmen.

Vorrausgesetzt die zahlen mein Geld bald endlich mal zurück.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Noch eine Frage, du hast jetzt kein DvD Laufwerk oder sonstige Laufwerke angegeben. Sind da standartmäßig welche drin oder muss ich die auch extra angeben ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Also hab mir das mal auch angeschaut auf der Website, weils mich interessiert hat und ich seh da in den Einstellungen kein DVD- Laufwerk. Müsstest also noch eins angeben. Wenn du dir aber die Laufwerke da anschaust wirst du merken, dass es trotzdem noch in dein Budget passt  (Solang du keinen Blu Ray Brenner willst^^)


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie laut die Gehäuselüfter dort sind, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die Standardlüfter nicht kenne. Wenn du die teueren nimmst, dann sind diese sehr leise. Und wenn du als Kühler etwas anderes nimmst, als den Standard, dann sind diese auch leise.
Vor allem der Mugen 2 ist nahezu unhörbar.

Bezüglich Lautstärke geht es vor allem um die Grafikkarte. Da eine 6950 ganz neu ist, kann ich auch nur wiedergeben, was in den Tests stand. Und da stand, dass es sich bei der 6950 im Rahmen hält.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Wirklich kaum hörbare Modelle kommen aber erst noch von der Karte. Eben dann, wenn die Hersteller ihren eigenen Lüfter draufbauen und dieser auch gut ist. Oft bei Gigabyte oder auch MSI der Fall.

Mit dem Laufwerk hast du Recht, es ist keines dabei. Wenn du also nicht irgendwo ein altes rumfliegen hast, dass du einbauen könntest, dann musst du dort unter Laufwerk einen entsprechenden Brenner oder eben DVD-Laufwerk auswählen.


----------



## Crucial² (22. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, ich sag jetzt mal nix zu Hardwareversand.

@Threadersteller: Du bist jedenfalls nicht alleine mit deiner Meinung.


Alternate > Hardwareversand, dementsprechend aber auch Teurer.


----------



## Nofel (22. Dezember 2010)

Ein gute Alternative meiner Meinung nach wäre direkt nach Atelco oder K&M zu gehen und sich den PC vor Ort zusammen bauen zu lassen. Vorteil man sieht das er läuft, wenn er mal nicht läuft hat man einen den man anschreien kann, dass er es wieder in Ordnung bringt. Außerdem kann man auch nach zwei Jahren zu denen hingehen und sagen: "brauche mehr Power, rüste mal auf" oder " der ist mir jetzt zu laut, mach den mal leiser".


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

So also dann müsste das Ding jetzt so aussehen:

=> 

*COMBAT READY AMD Prozessor System*

 - GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 USB3.0 GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 USB3.0  
- AMD PhenomII X6 1055T 6x 2.8 GHz AMD PhenomII X6 1055T 6x 2.8 GHz  
- 4096MB DDR3-1333 Samsung Kit 4096MB DDR3-1333 Samsung Kit  
- Scythe Mugen 2 Scythe Mugen 2  
- Samsung 16/48x schwarz SATA Samsung 16/48x schwarz SATA  
- Samsung 16/48x schwarz SATA Samsung 16/48x schwarz SATA  
- 500GB Samsung HD502HJ SATA II 7200U 500GB Samsung HD502HJ SATA II 7200U  
- 2048MB XFX ATI HD 6950 DDR5 2048MB XFX ATI HD 6950 DDR5  
- Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower Black Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower Black  
- be quiet! Sys-Power 550W 80Plus be quiet! Sys-Power 550W 80Plus  
- COMBAT READY Garantie 60 Monate 

Also ich würde den da kaufen und im Grunde kann ja nicht viel falsch daran sein, wenn es 5 Jahre Garantie gibt. Die Garantie überzeugt mich am Meisten. Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen im Grunde das ich mein Geld bald von diesen Typen zurückbekomme. Aber da tut sich ja nichts. Aber wiegesagt, werde mir den dann wahrscheinlich so kaufen. Hoffe er hält dann auch das was mir hier versprochen wird und ich hoffe ich krieg das mit dem betriebssystem hin. ^^

Edit:

Noch eine Frage, bei der Grafikkarte: Was bedeutet DDR5 ? Also wofür steht das ? Hab viele Grafikkarten gesehen die DDR3 haben ist das dann besser oder schlechter?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hast du aber gleich zwei Laufwerke drin, so wie das aussieht. Ist das gewollt? Und die zwei Standardlüfter für Gehäuse sind ausgewählt? Falls man diese überhaupt abwählen kann.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber gleich zwei Laufwerke drin, so wie das aussieht. Ist das gewollt? Und die zwei Standardlüfter für Gehäuse sind ausgewählt? Falls man diese überhaupt abwählen kann.



Jo habe 2 reingemacht damit ich besser was brennen kann oder ist das unnötig ? Und bei den Gehäuselüfter habe ich ja 2 drin 2x "be quiet Silent Wings"

EDIT: Leider kann ich mein favourisiertes Gehäuse nicht auswählen, da kommt die Fehlermeldung das das Mainbord nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Orias_ (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie sehr sich dieser Teil des Forums doch von anderen angenehm unterscheidet.... TE in anderen Bereichen würdest du sehr böse geflamed werden. Nicht wegen Deiner Meinung zu HWV, aber Du hast so eine Art Deine Posts zu schreiben.... 

Aber egal.... Windows installieren wirst du hinbekommen, wenn Du Wow installieren konntest, dann schaffst Du auch das.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Wie sehr sich dieser Teil des Forums doch von anderen angenehm unterscheidet.... TE in anderen Bereichen würdest du sehr böse geflamed werden. Nicht wegen Deiner Meinung zu HWV, aber Du hast so eine Art Deine Posts zu schreiben....
> 
> Aber egal.... Windows installieren wirst du hinbekommen, wenn Du Wow installieren konntest, dann schaffst Du auch das.



Na kann ich doch nichts dafür, ich dachte das Forum hier dient unter anderem auch zur Hilfe/Beratung und ich bin nunmal ein Mensch der Wenig Ahnung voon PC Technik hat. Bin zwar ein Gamer aber eben kein PC Spezialist und bringt mir ja dann auch nichts wenn ich mich so aufspiele.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das ist aber kein Brenner, den du da hast. Du hast zweimal das gleiche DVD-Rom. Wenn du zwei Laufwerke möchtest, um von DVD auf DVD zu brennen, dann solltest du als zweites Laufwerk einen Brenner wählen. Im Moment sieht es mit brennen nämlich schlecht aus.
Und noch was: nach dem du eh erst bestellst, wenn die Kohle wieder da ist, frag nochmal an, wenn du kurz davor stehst, die Bestellung abzuschicken. Denn bis dahin gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich neue Hardware, sodass es sicher kein Fehler wäre, nochmals zu evaluieren, ob die aktuelle Auswahl immer noch die Beste ist, zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Brenner, den du da hast. Du hast zweimal das gleiche DVD-Rom. Wenn du zwei Laufwerke möchtest, um von DVD auf DVD zu brennen, dann solltest du als zweites Laufwerk einen Brenner wählen. Im Moment sieht es mit brennen nämlich schlecht aus.
> Und noch was: nach dem du eh erst bestellst, wenn die Kohle wieder da ist, frag nochmal an, wenn du kurz davor stehst, die Bestellung abzuschicken. Denn bis dahin gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich neue Hardware, sodass es sicher kein Fehler wäre, nochmals zu evaluieren, ob die aktuelle Auswahl immer noch die Beste ist, zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung.



Hm und was müsste ich dann auswählen ? Einen Blue Ray Brenner (Letzte Auswahlmöglichkei) brauch ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Einen von denen, wo RW für Read/Write dabei steht. Und wenn du einen willst, mit den du Schriftzüge auf speziellen Rohlingen einlasern kannst, dann muss auch noch Lightscribe dabei stehen.


----------



## Diclonii (22. Dezember 2010)

LG / Samsung 22x+/-RW Schwarz SATA 
Das reicht locker für dich, kostet nur 10€ und lightscribe kannst du getrost verzichten, zur Not mit nen Marker auf DVD bzw. der Hülle oder Behälter allg. kritzeln. x)

Es sei denn du willst deine CDs/DvDs mit besonders hübschen Mustern beschriften, dann lohnt sich Lightscribe.^^


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Die von hardwareversand sind echt so klasse. Ich schreibe eine Mail mit allen wichtigen Informationen drin, samt Rechnungsdatum, Auftragsnummer, Kundennummer usw. und warte auf eine Antwort. Da schreiben die mir allen ernstes zurück:

Bitte teilen sie uns ihre Auftragsnummer mit damit wir eine Erstattung durchführen können.

Dabei habe ich die extra in die erste Mail geschrieben. Das wird echt immer toller mit diesem Saftladen, ich verstehe nicht wie man den auch noch ernsthaft empfehlen kann, bei so (k)einem Service.


----------



## Diclonii (22. Dezember 2010)

Die wollen dir dein Geld nicht wiedergeben. :/ Hoffentlich geht das noch gut aus.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> LG / Samsung 22x+/-RW Schwarz SATA
> Das reicht locker für dich, kostet nur 10€ und lightscribe kannst du getrost verzichten, zur Not mit nen Marker auf DVD bzw. der Hülle oder Behälter allg. kritzeln. x)
> 
> Es sei denn du willst deine CDs/DvDs mit besonders hübschen Mustern beschriften, dann lohnt sich Lightscribe.^^



Schickt eigentlich ein oder braucht man zwingend 2 ?

P.S: Ja ich glaube die wollen mir mein Geld echt nicht wieder geben, ehrlich wahr. Da ist Weihnachten und nur Scheiße hat man am Back.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Dezember 2010)

Nun mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, Crucial hat auch iwann sein Geld zurückbekommen.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2010)

Solche Sachen passieren auch bei Blizzard/NC SOft West etc.. Das hat nix mit die wollen dir dein Geld nicht wieder geben, sondern einfach was mit den automatisierten Emails zu tun. Mehr nicht. Ich frag mich so wieso du da net anrufst. Wenn mir der Hotline Support net helfen will, würde ich nach seinem Vorgesetzten verlangen (dein Recht und so ) 

Also i hab bis jetzt solche Sachen immer persönlich am Telefon erledigt. UNd man sollte auch am Telefon sachlich und ruhig bleiben und net laut los brüllen und die Supporter als hirnlose Deppen bezeichnen oder ähnliches. 

Dann klappt es zu 99,99 % auch mit dem Nachbarn.

Gruß


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Solche Sachen passieren auch bei Blizzard/NC SOft West etc.. Das hat nix mit die wollen dir dein Geld nicht wieder geben, sondern einfach was mit den automatisierten Emails zu tun. Mehr nicht. Ich frag mich so wieso du da net anrufst. Wenn mir der Hotline Support net helfen will, würde ich nach seinem Vorgesetzten verlangen (dein Recht und so )
> 
> Also i hab bis jetzt solche Sachen immer persönlich am Telefon erledigt. UNd man sollte auch am Telefon sachlich und ruhig bleiben und net laut los brüllen und die Supporter als hirnlose Deppen bezeichnen oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja schon angerufen und die haben mich darauf verwießen auf eine Email nach der Rücksendung zu warten! Eben das tue ich ja gerade und dann kommt so ein Ding da.




Blut schrieb:


> Nun mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, Crucial hat auch iwann sein Geld zurückbekommen.



Wer ist Crucial nun ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal ein paar Posts zurück


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

WoW, jetzt kam noch eine Mail als Antwort, in der zwar zum aller ersten mal seit ich Kontakt mit dem Shop hatte eine Entschuldigung für die lange Wartezeit steht, jedoch steht wieder da ich soll die Auftragsnummer zuschicken. Habe ich nun also schon zum 3 oder 4. mal diese Nummer geschickt. Mal sehen was als nächstes für eine Mail kommt. Bestimmt eine wo ich die Auftragsnummer senden muss, wetten ?

P.S: Sehe gerade den anderen Thread "Windows 7" da hört sich das Installieren für mich garnicht so einfach an wie es hier beschrieben wurde, hole mir da doch lieber Hilfe von nem Freund oder so. ^^'


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn du CD einlegen und 5 mal klicken als schwierig ansiehst.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du CD einlegen und 5 mal klicken als schwierig ansiehst.



Naja ich hab gehört man muss da irgendwie den Speicher zuweisen, kann man da dann irgendwas falsch zuweisen. Ich meine vielleicht ist es für euch als Leute die sich en bisschen mit PC's auskennen nicht schwer, aber für andere vielleicht schon. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Sehe gerade den anderen Thread "Windows 7" da hört sich das Installieren für mich garnicht so einfach an wie es hier beschrieben wurde, hole mir da doch lieber Hilfe von nem Freund oder so. ^^'


Ist nicht schwierig. Im Bios muss lediglich dein DVD-Laufwerk als erstes Bootlaufwerk drin stehen, damit bei einem Neustart nicht als erstes auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird. Danach einfach nur den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen. Das ist schon alles. So funktionierte das schon vor 10 Jahren mit Win XP.^^


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab gehört man muss da irgendwie den Speicher zuweisen, kann man da dann irgendwas falsch zuweisen.


Nein das ist Quatsch. Du hast die Möglichkeit eine bestimmte Festplatte auszuwählen und diese auch zu partitionieren und in verschiedene Größen einzuteilen bevor du Windows installierst. Ist auch nicht schwer und im Prinzip auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist nicht schwierig. Im Bios muss lediglich dein DVD-Laufwerk als erstes Bootlaufwerk drin stehen, damit bei einem Neustart nicht als erstes auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird. Danach einfach nur den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen. Das ist schon alles. So funktionierte das schon vor 10 Jahren mit Win XP.^^



Und was ist jetzt das Bios ? Wie greift man darauf zu ?




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein das ist Quatsch. Du hast die Möglichkeit eine bestimmte Festplatte auszuwählen und diese auch zu partitionieren und in verschiedene Größen einzuteilen bevor du Windows installierst. Ist auch nicht schwer und im Prinzip auch nicht erforderlich.



Also wäre es vollkommen egal was ich da eintrage ?


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2010)

Beim Hochfahren Entf drücken. 

Da musst du aber eigentlich nichts machen, höchstens wenn du die Bootreihenfolge umstellen willst.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt das Bios ? Wie greift man darauf zu ?


Beim booten wird dir angezeigt "press del"  (also die Entf.-Taste) oder "F2" to enter Setup. Mit Setup ist das Bios gemeint. Dort kannst du bei "boot priority", also welches Laufwerk bevorzugt zum booten genutzt wird, festlegen. Das musst du aber nur in dem Fall tun, wenn der Rechner nicht von der DVD laden sollte.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also wäre es vollkommen egal was ich da eintrage ?


Das Programm schlägt dir in der Regel die maximale Größe der Festplatte vor. Wenn du nichts ändern willst, musst du das nur bestätigen.


----------



## Smeal (22. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst dein Geld schon nach einem Versuch der Reperatur verlangen.
Wenn du es nicht bekommst verklagen!  Das müssen die machen.
BGB § 232 Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag

MFG


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Geld schon nach einem Versuch der Reperatur verlangen.
> Wenn du es nicht bekommst verklagen!  Das müssen die machen.
> BGB § 232 Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag
> 
> MFG



Jo ist mir klar nur es wäre einfach nur nervend wenn es erst soweit kommen muss, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Als ob man nicht andere Sorgen im Leben hat, als sich mit irgendwelchen Firmen um 680 Euro zu zanken.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Geld schon nach einem Versuch der Reperatur verlangen.
> Wenn du es nicht bekommst verklagen!  Das müssen die machen.
> BGB § 232 Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag
> 
> MFG



Das ist falsch. Und es steht auch in deinem Link. Rücktritt ist in diesem Fall erst möglich, wenn die Nacherfüllung fehlgeschlagen ist, oder eine solche unzumutbar wäre. Ist sie in dem Fall mit Sicherheit nicht.
Und somit hat HWV das Recht, noch einmal nachzubessern, weil zweimal hatten sie schon.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich darf hoffen, eben kam wieder eine Mail.

"Sehr geehrter ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Es ist eine Gutschrift an Sie erfolgt. Der Betrag wird in den nächsten Tagen auf Ihr Konto überwiesen."


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Na also. Die mögen zwar Trantüten sein, aber das sie in irgendeiner Weise abzocken würden, dass wäre mir wirklich neu und spräche gegen all meine ausschließlich guten Erfahrungen, die ich mit diesem Laden bisher gemacht habe. 

Dann kannst dir ja jetzt irgendwo anders nen schönen Rechner holen, in der Hoffnung, dass es da dann passt. Ich denke, dass oft auch die Schuld im Transport zu suchen ist. Ich hab selbst schon lange bei einem Paketdienst gearbeitet und weiß somit, wie es dort oft zugeht. Das dort gerade eine solch hochsensible Ware, wie eben etwa ein PC, auch mal kaputt gehen kann, verwundert mich nicht.

Und dann wird HWV eben überfordert sein, aber jeder andere Versandhandel sehr wahrscheinlich auch. Nen PC zusammenbauen ist die eine Sache, Fehlerdiagnose die andere.
Letzteres kann auch für Profis, und dazu gehört bestimmt kein Versandhandel von PC-Komponenten, ziemlich ausufernd werden, denke ich mal.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Na also. Die mögen zwar Trantüten sein, aber das sie in irgendeiner Weise abzocken würden, dass wäre mir wirklich neu und spräche gegen all meine ausschließlich guten Erfahrungen, die ich mit diesem Laden bisher gemacht habe.
> 
> Dann kannst dir ja jetzt irgendwo anders nen schönen Rechner holen, in der Hoffnung, dass es da dann passt. Ich denke, dass oft auch die Schuld im Transport zu suchen ist. Ich hab selbst schon lange bei einem Paketdienst gearbeitet und weiß somit, wie es dort oft zugeht. Das dort gerade eine solch hochsensible Ware, wie eben etwa ein PC, auch mal kaputt gehen kann, verwundert mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja kann sein. Erstmal abwarten ob auch tatsächlich ein Betrag eingeht und vorallem: In welcher Höhe! Und den PC den du da vorgeschlagen hast, der gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, habe die Konfiguration auch mal auf ein paar anderen Seiten und Foren gepostet und bisher hat niemand was dran bemängelt groß, außer das Gehäuse.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Dezember 2010)

> Ich ziehe es in Erwägung einen Anwalt einzuschalten.


In dem Fall, solltest du sichergehen, dass du alle Fakten hier auch wahrheitsgetreu dargelegt hast und vor allem, dass kein Mensch von Hardwareversand deine Hasstiraden gelesen hat...
Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und weil offensichtlich mal alle paar 1000 Bestellungen etwas schief geht sich so aufzuregen, ist völlig übertrieben^^.
Und grade vor einem Verkäufer, der sich offensichtlich an die Gesetze gehalten hat (auch wenn es länger gedauert hat) zu warnen, kann auch ganz schnell in einer Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede enden.
Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen und du wirst in jedem Laden auch Leute finden die Fehler machen.
 Ich gehe mal ziemlich sicher davon aus, dass der Service bei Hardwareversand nach dem Konzept First In-First Out arbeitet und wenn jetzt zu Weihnachten doppelt soviele Leute bestellen, gibts auch doppelt soviele Reklamationen.
Wenn dein Rechner eingeschickt wird, kommt er ans Ende und dann dauert es eben, bis er fertig wird.
Nur weil du "du" bist, werden sie wohl keine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> In dem Fall, solltest du sichergehen, dass du alle Fakten hier auch wahrheitsgetreu dargelegt hast und vor allem, dass kein Mensch von Hardwareversand deine Hasstiraden gelesen hat...
> Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und weil offensichtlich mal alle paar 1000 Bestellungen etwas schief geht sich so aufzuregen, ist völlig übertrieben^^.
> Und grade vor einem Verkäufer, der sich offensichtlich an die Gesetze gehalten hat (auch wenn es länger gedauert hat) zu warnen, kann auch ganz schnell in einer Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede enden.
> Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen und du wirst in jedem Laden auch Leute finden die Fehler machen.



Bitte alle Beiträge vor dem posten lesen. Und ich darf ja wohl sehr bitten. Es sollte jedem normalen menschen absolut einleuchtend sein, das man sich aufregt wenn so etwas passiert. Ich habe nichts gegen Fehler gesagt. Aber Fehler die passiert sind muss man ausbessern bzw. ausbügeln. Und das MINDESTE was man erwarten kann ist ein freundlicher Umgang mit dem Kunden sodass dieser immer weiss was Sache ist, wo denn nun das Problem liegt usw. Dies war hier eindeutig nicht gegeben und das ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Fakt, was meinen Fall betrifft.

Und wenn das in deinen Augen, sowas wie mein Fall, "mal vorkommen kann" und den Shop keine Schuld trifft dann muss ich dich ernsthaft für einen Troll halten. Tut mir ja leid, aber du kannst mir hier nicht sagen das es in Ordnung ist, das:

- Mails ignoriert werden
- Die Hotline nichts bringt
- Die Wartezeiten ewig lang sind (Ohne Information über den Stand der Ware etc.)
- Die Ware defekt ist
- Die Ware verbeult ist
- Die Ware nach 2maliger Reperatur in einem schlimmeren Zustand wie zu Beginn ist

Sowas werde ich nämlich 100%ig nicht mit einem "Kann ja mal vorkommen" abtun.

Wie schon gesagt. Wenn ein Fehler passiert ist, okay, kann man drüber wegsehen. Wichtig ist dann aber wie mit dem Fehler umgegangen wird und was danach passiert. Und das sind auch keine "Hassreden" das sind ganz normale Meinungs- und Erfahrungsberichte über den Shop, wie man sie überall im Netz findet. Es wäre mir neu, wenn es verboten wäre eine Meinung über einen Shop zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2010)

Na ja der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte alle Beiträge vor dem posten lesen. Und ich darf ja wohl sehr bitten. Es sollte jedem normalen menschen absolut einleuchtend sein, das man sich aufregt wenn so etwas passiert. Ich habe nichts gegen Fehler gesagt. Aber Fehler die passiert sind muss man ausbessern bzw. ausbügeln. Und das MINDESTE was man erwarten kann ist ein freundlicher Umgang mit dem Kunden sodass dieser immer weiss was Sache ist, wo denn nun das Problem liegt usw. Dies war hier eindeutig nicht gegeben und das ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Fakt, was meinen Fall betrifft.
> 
> Und wenn das in deinen Augen, sowas wie mein Fall, "mal vorkommen kann" und den Shop keine Schuld trifft *dann muss ich dich ernsthaft für einen Troll halten.* Tut mir ja leid, aber du kannst mir hier nicht sagen das es in Ordnung ist, das:
> 
> ...


Jetzt tick doch nicht immer gleich aus. Caps-Lock will dir nur helfen, und wenn du ihn jetzt schon wegen so einem Post als Troll bezeichnest, hilft das ja wohl niemandem, und außerdem machst du dich damit nicht besonders beliebt. Es ist klar, dass du dich deswegen aufregst. Wegen Übler Nachrede kann dich niemand anzeigen, nur weil du über ein Unternehmen im Internet geschimpft hast. Allerdings könnte man dir irgendwelche Anwälte wegen Rufschädigung oder sonstigem aufen Hals hetzen. Alles föllig unabhängig vom StGB.


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Jetzt tick doch nicht immer gleich aus. Caps-Lock will dir nur helfen, und wenn du ihn jetzt schon wegen so einem Post als Troll bezeichnest, hilft das ja wohl niemandem, und außerdem machst du dich damit nicht besonders beliebt. Es ist klar, dass du dich deswegen aufregst. Wegen Übler Nachrede kann dich niemand anzeigen, nur weil du über ein Unternehmen im Internet geschimpft hast. Allerdings könnte man dir irgendwelche Anwälte wegen Rufschädigung oder sonstigem aufen Hals hetzen. Alles föllig unabhängig vom StGB.



Wie soll mir "Sich darüber aufregen wenn deine Bestellung Crap ist ist übertrieben" helfen ? Ich meine es liegt doch auf der Hand das man sich aufregt wenn so mit einem umgegangen wird. Da brauch ich es einfach nicht wenn man dann noch dafür das Unternehmen in Schutz nimmt. Ich würde gerne wissen, in wie fern mir der Beitrag helfen sollte, somal ich vor einigen Beiträgen noch geschrieben hatte das ich eine Mail bekommen habe in der es heißt das sie das Geld zurückerstatten.

Und es sind nach wie vor keine Hasstiraden. Sicher bin ich stinkig auf den Shop, aber ich habe sicherlich nichts falsches getan, wenn ich auf irgendwelchen "Meinungs/erfahrungsportalen" meine Erfahrungen über den Shop geschildert habe und das werde ich mir auch sicherlich nicht verbieten lassen und wenn das dann als Rufmord gilt, dann zweifle ich stark an unseren Gesetzen, wenn eine persönliche Erfahrung die der Realität und der Wahrheit entspricht als Rufmord gilt.

P.S: Nein das hier zählt wohl nicht zu einem meinungsportal, richtig. Aber ich sehe das trotzdem nicht als Vergehen an.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Dezember 2010)

> inkompetenten Firma


Ich weiß ja nicht, was du dem Service geschrieben hast.
Aber eine ganze Firma, wegen einer völlig schiefgelaufenen Bestellung so zu bezeichnen, würde meine Motivation dir zu helfen nicht steigern.
Und ja sowas kann passieren.
Das es dich getroffen hat ist Pech und so läuft es manchmal im Leben.


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> - Mails ignoriert werden | *Weil du sicherlich der einzige bist der ne Mail dahin schickt. *
> - Die Hotline nichts bringt | *Und ? Ruf mal bei Asus, Medion, oder wie hier genannt Acer an, was wirst du glauben passiert ?*
> - Die Wartezeiten ewig lang sind (Ohne Information über den Stand der Ware etc.) | *Oh nein. Wir haben fast Weihnachten und die Firma hat noch andere Kunden neben dir, geschweige denn das die Post auch nur für dich fährt.*
> - Die Ware defekt ist | *Ok, dass kann passieren, darf aber eigentlich nicht. Passiert woanders genauso. Bei mir war es bei Medion so.*
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Dezember 2010)

Und da ich in der Dienstleistungs-Branche arbeite (nein NICHT bei Hardwareversand ), weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es auch genug Kunden gibt die Waren bestellen und nicht abholen oder Computer ganz dringend zur Reparatur bringen und dann monatelang nicht abholen.
Waren auf Kreditkarte kaufen und die Bestellung platzt dann.
Bei genau diesen Kunden kannst du dich bedanken , denn im Zweifel haben ein durchaus nicht kleiner Teil von solchen Leuten dazu beigetragen, dass es bei dir länger dauert. 
Und grade zu Weihnachten gibt es genug Leute die erstmal zur Sicherheit was bestellen und sich dann garnicht erst melden, weil sie es woanders gekauft haben. 

Edit


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier mich nicht einmischen, weil es von Halbwahrheit, Dummheiten und Anschuldigungen von allen Seiten nur so wimmelt, aber eins muss ich dann doch los werden:


Caps-lock schrieb:


> Aber eine ganze Firma, wegen einer völlig schiefgelaufenen Bestellung so zu bezeichnen, würde meine Motivation dir zu helfen nicht steigern.



DAS ist kein Grund. Es ist völlig egal, wie der Kunde dir gegenüber auftritt. Du hast deinem Teil des Vertrages nachzukommen und selbst wenn er dir ins Gesicht kackt noch zu grinsen. Das ist DIENSTLEISTUNG. Vielleicht mag das nicht im Kopf von jedem verankert sein, der in diesem Sektor arbeitet aber generell gilt eins: Du willst was vom Kunden, sein Geld. Also musst du alles dafür tun und ihm notfalls in den Arsch kriechen. So läuft das Geschäft. Da ists völlig nebensächlich wie freundlich der Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung/der Theke auch ist.

Kommentare zur Situation und daraus entstehenden Reaktionen spar ich mir an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: Bei der Bestellung vom TE ist wohl so ziemlich alles schief gegangen, was schief gehen kann. Aber ich würde einfach mal vermuten, dass niemand das mit Absicht getan hat und Fehler passieren.

Ja man muss manchmal klare Worte sprechen, damit einem geholfen wird und sicher kann man auch einen schärferen Ton anschneiden.

Aber sofort mit einem Antwalt zu drohen und eine ganze Firma als inkompent zu bezeichnen ist eine Sache
Und was der TE mit deutlicherem Ton meint, möchte ich auch nicht wissen,
nachdem er mich sofort als Troll angeriffen hat 

Escap hat er auch angegriffen, nachdem etwas Gegenwind von ihm kam...

Painschkes hat er angegriffen weil er kursiv schreibt...

Man kann seinem Ärger mit klaren deutlichen Worten und ohne Beleidigungen Luft machen. Im Leben bin ich bei Beschwerden eigentlich immer sehr sehr gut gefahren.
Und auch der Satz: Ich weiß es ist nicht persönlich ihre Schuld, aber ich bin sehr unzufrieden mit der Leistung ihrer Firma und sie sollten mich schnell zufriedenstellen, ansonsten bin ich die längste Zeit bei ihnen Kunde gewesen hilft ungemein.

Man macht seinem Ärger Luft, schildert wie sauer man ist und gibt dem Menschen den man antrifft nicht das Gefühl ganz persönlich Schuld an der Misere zu sein.



> Es ist völlig egal, wie der Kunde dir gegenüber auftritt


Nein das ist in der Tat nicht egal.
Es gibt eine Grenze, die bei Beleidigungen und Handgreiflichkeiten überschritten wird.
Wenn ein Kunde, den ich betreue mit dem Service unzufrieden ist, hat er natürlich damit recht und ich bemühe mich im nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu helfen.
Und klar lächelt man auch, wenn der Kunde sauer ist und reisst sich ein Bein aus, denn Kunden die zufrieden aus dem Laden gehen kommen wieder.
Grade der Zufriedenheitsfaktor mit einer erworbenen Ware, den man dann zu Hause hat ist extrem wichtig.
Aber sollte ein Kunde persönliche Beleidigungen ausprechen oder einen sogar noch anspucken, kann der Kunde sich eben NICHT alles erlauben. 

Im Übrigen, finde ich es doch interessant, wie schnell hier Themen neuerdings eskalieren.


----------



## Shaila (23. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: Bei der Bestellung vom TE ist wohl so ziemlich alles schief gegangen, was schief gehen kann. Aber ich würde einfach mal vermuten, dass niemand das mit Absicht getan hat und Fehler passieren.
> 
> Ja man muss manchmal klare Worte sprechen, damit einem geholfen wird und sicher kann man auch einen schärferen Ton anschneiden.
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich Escap angegriffen ? Für meinen Beitrag gegen dich habe ich dir bereits eine persönliche Entschuldigung geschrieben das war überzogen. Das mit Painschkes war in meinen Augen gerechtfertig und es war natürlich nicht wegen einer kursiven Schrift. Außerdem habe ich nicht sofort mit einem Anwalt gedroht, sondern erst nach ca. 30 unbeantworteten Emails. Da macht man sich halt Sorgen ob diese Mails überhaupt beachtet werden, ist doch verständlich. Ich habe diesen Thread nunmal nicht eröffnet um jetzt Seitenweise Beiträge lesen zu müssen wie toll die Firma doch ist und wie viel Pech ich hatte oder auch nicht. Vielleicht ist es so, vielleicht auch nicht aber das sollte von Anfang an nicht der Hauptinhalt des Threads sein und deswegen nervt mich das ein bisschen. Es sollte einfach eine Warnung sein, die man so hinnehmen kann oder nicht. Es handelt sich nur um eine Erfahrung, ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben das es jedem so gehen muss.

Hauptanliegen des Threads war die Suche nach einem neuen PC und so konnte ich mich auch gut mit Usern wie z.B. Klos unterhalten, welche auf den eigentlichen inhalt des Threads eingegangen sind.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Dezember 2010)

So langsam kommen wir dann tatsächlich noch auf einen Nenner und dafür muss dann auch erst Weihnachten sein.
Ich gebe ja gerne zu, dass ich auch etwas provokanter geschrieben habe.
Aber in meinem Leben habe, ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit einer kleinen Drohung und freundlichen Worten einfach weiterkommt, als nur mit einer kleine Drohung.

Im übrigen kauf ich ganze PCs auch niemals im Internet wegen genau solcher Dinge. Ich gehe dafür in einen Laden, lasse ihn mir zusammenstellen und kann dann im Zweifel diejenigen direkt ansprechen, die Mist bauen.
In einem Laden kann man nicht auflegen oder mich ignorieren .
Und auch in nem Laden ist mir schon einiges an Mist passiert in den letzten 15 Jahren.



> Ich lasse mir helfen, aber nicht von arroganten Personen die andere flamen um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Wieso auch sonst schreibst du alles in kursiv ?





> es war natürlich nicht wegen einer kursiven Schrift


*hüstel*

der Thread hieß am Anfang glaub ich noch Warnung vor dem HWV oder so ähnlich und nicht Meneleus sucht einen neuen Rechner .

Und zu dem Thema wäre mein Tip:
Geh in 3 Geschäfte und lass dir Angebote machen von identischen Konfigurationen. Dann geh in den Laden, der dir am Besten gefallen hat und versuch beim Preis zu handeln. In der Rückendeckung hast du ja immernoch möglicherweise billigere Angebote.
Suche dir nur Computerläden aus, die schon mindestens 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, damit du nicht irgendwann mit dem Garantiepartner Probleme hast.
Komplettrechner oder Vorort zusammengebaute Rechner aus dem Internet würde ich ohnehin meiden, da auch bei einem nach aussen völlig Ok aussehendem Paket Speicher rausrutschen können, Festplatten ne Macke kriegen können oder Kabel Kontakt verlieren können.

Und ansonsten mag es zwar eine semantische Spitzfindigkeit sein aber es besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen:
Ich finde, dass der Luftballon blau ist und der Luftballon ist blau.
Im ersten Fall ist es meine Meinung und die ist immer richtig auch wenn der Luftballon rot oder grün sein sollte und im zweiten Fall ist ein Fakt und der Luftballon IST blau.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich kann den TE verstehen. Gut, das Forum hier ist generell der falsche Ort, um seinem Ärger etwas Luft zu machen, schließlich sind wir im Technik-Forum und nicht in der "Kotz dich aus - Ecke", aber dennoch wäre ich an seiner Stelle auch stinksauer. Und einen Laden, der mir zweimal einen Computer kaputt zurückschickt, den würde ich auch als inkompetent bezeichnen. Wie da jetzt die genauen Umstände waren, ob gar auch die Post schuld hat, oder rein zufällig nach jedem Reparaturversuch eine kurze Erderuption den Rechner vom Regal geworfen hatte, sodass er anschließend wieder kaputt war, interessiert mich als Kunde nicht im geringsten. Würde ich mir für 5000 Euro einen Fernseher finanzieren und mich anschließend ein schwerer unvorhersehbarer Schicksalsschlag ereilen, sodass ich die Kohle für meine Raten nicht mehr aufbringen könnte, so würde das auch niemanden interessieren. Weder die Bank, noch dem Laden, noch sonst irgendeinen Menschen. Die Welt ist hart und grausam und wenn es ums Geld geht, erwarte von niemanden Verständnis, wenn du deine Schulden nicht aufbringen kannst.

Und deswegen würde es mich an der Stelle vom TE auch nen alten Scheiß interessieren, welche Umstände der Tatsache zugrunde liegen, dass ein PC zweimal kaputt bei mir ankommt. Ob jetzt nun gerade Weihnachten ist und sie mit ihren Bestellungen nicht mehr nachkommen, oder der Laden handlungsunfähig ist, weil 99% der Mitarbeiter die Scheißerei haben. Das mag beim ersten mal noch versöhnlich stimmen, wenn es etwas länger dauert, aber spätestens nach dem zum dritten mal ein Rechner bei mir ankommt, der nicht funktioniert, geht mir das sowas von am Arsch vorbei.

Ich war ja nicht dabei und kann von demher nur beurteilen, was hier wiedergegeben wurde. Aber wenn das wirklich alles so war, wie der TE erzählte, zum Beispiel, dass da x-mal aufs neue eine Nummer angefragt wird, die man bereits x-mal verschickt hat, dann muss ich mir schon Gedanken über die Arbeitsweise machen.

Bei uns in der Firma würdest du es im Support nicht lange machen, wenn du da fünfmal beim Kunden anrufst und ihm jedesmal die gleiche Frage stellst. Vielleicht ein- oder zweimal, dann könntest du dich verabschieden.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Dezember 2010)

Dann müssen wir wohl in der selben Firma arbeiten Klos .
Klar kann ich den TE verstehen, dass er stinksauer ist und vermutlich hätte ich der Firma in dem Fall ein Einschreiben adressiert an irgendwen der etwas höher sitzt geschickt und mich da in klaren Worten ausgekotzt.
Und zumindest der Techniker, der sich den PC angesehen (offensichtlich auch NUR angesehen) hat sollte sich überlegen ob er das Klassenziel nicht doch verfehlt hat.

Mich würds echt interessieren wie lange der TE braucht, bis er sein Geld hat. 

Ich versteh auch grundsätzlich nicht, warum der Telefonsupport bei gefühlten 99% aller Hotlines Müll ist.
Vermutlich gibts in Deutschland ein Dorf mit einer Firma, die für alle Telefonhotlines zuständig ist und je nachdem welches Telefon wie klingelt kann man dort Wahlweise eine Pizza bestellen oder Pannendienst für sein Miniuboot anfordern.
So ziemlich die einzigen positiven Erfahrunge hatte ich bisher mit meiner Krankenkasse.
Man ruft hat, hat eine Frage oder ein Problem und selbiges ist nach dem Anruf geklärt. 

Vermutlich bin ich auch ab und zu einfach ein "aus Prinzip den Kontrapunkt"-Vertreter.


----------



## Shaila (23. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir wohl in der selben Firma arbeiten Klos .
> Klar kann ich den TE verstehen, dass er stinksauer ist und vermutlich hätte ich der Firma in dem Fall ein Einschreiben adressiert an irgendwen der etwas höher sitzt geschickt und mich da in klaren Worten ausgekotzt.
> Und zumindest der Techniker, der sich den PC angesehen (offensichtlich auch NUR angesehen) hat sollte sich überlegen ob er das Klassenziel nicht doch verfehlt hat.
> 
> ...



Der Angriff war nicht wegen der Schrift sondern wegen der provokanten Art in Verbindung mit der Schrift.

Heute war das Geld noch nicht da. Sie schrieben zwar es solle die nächsten Tage kommen, aber heute wäre dafür meiner Meinung nach der einzige sinnige Tag gewesen vor den Feiertagen. So kann ich jetzt sowiso erst nächste Woche nachsehen ob das Geld da ist. Als neuen Rechner kaufe ich jetzt den von Klos vorgeschlagenen bzw. diese Konfiguration. Da bisher niemand ernsthafte Kritik an der Konfiguration sowohl hier als auch auf anderen Seiten geäußert hat, denke ich das sie wohl in Ordnung sein muss.

Natürlich mach ich mir jetzt tausende Gedanken ob ich kein Fehler mit dem händler mache, aber ich meine wenn die da schon dick und fett eine 5 Jahres Garantie + Zufriedenheitsgarantie stehen haben, dann muss das ja was heißen. Wenn der Händler das behauptet muss er das auch halten und dann wäre er entweder ziemlich dumm das da hinzuschreiben nur um Kunden zu locken oder eben es stimmt. Kritik am Händler habe ich bisher keine gefunden.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Dezember 2010)

Vermutlich hab ich das jetzt überlesen, aber bei welchem Händler bist du denn letztendlich gelandet ? 
Und vermutlich wäre mal ein allgemeiner Firmenbewertungsthread garnicht so schlecht . 

Und immerhin scheinen sie ihren Fehler eingesehen zu haben und mucken jetzt nicht noch bei dem Geld rum.
Hoffen wir mal, dass es ein versöhnliches Ende nehmen wird. 



> Da bisher niemand ernsthafte Kritik an der Konfiguration



Das liegt nur daran, dass die Leute Angst vor Klos haben *duck*


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja, bei mir war bei Hardwareversand.de bisher immer alles sofort geklärt. Ich hatte eine defekte Ware reklamiert und innerhalb von zwei Wochen war Ersatz da. Eine als OC beworbene Karte hatte nur Standardtakt, gut...gibt es eben das Geld zurück. Ich bin mit dem Laden vollstens zufrieden und werde da auch weiterhin meine Ware zum Großteil bestellen.

Aber nur weil ich hochzufrieden bin, heißt es ja nicht, dass es auch andere Fälle geben kann. Aber dem Zusammenbau dort stehe ich seit dem Fall mit Crucialschlagmichtot² sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
Was der da so berichtet hatte, zeugt nicht gerade von Fachkompetenz. Gut, ich musste auf diesen Service noch nie zurückgreifen, deswegen kann ich auch hier nur vom Hörensagen urteilen. Jedoch hätte ich seitdem schon etwas Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich mir dort nen Rechner zusammenbauen lassen würde. Muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen.

Mag ja sein, dass in 99% der Fälle alles zur größten Zufriedenheit des jeweiligen Käufers abgewickelt wird, aber wenn dann doch mal etwas ist, dann kommen sie mir inzwischen irgendwie etwas hilflos vor.

Am besten ist es, sich bei irgendwelchen gutbesuchten Preissuchmaschinen wie etwa Geizhals auszukotzen. Firmen, die Wert auf ihren guten Ruf legen und dazu zähle ich jetzt auch HWV, den einen solchen haben sie unbestritten, reagieren sehr empfindlich, wenn man sich in solchen Portalen auskotzt. Ich habe das mal bei Computer-Universe so gemacht, weil es ewig dauerte, bis ein defekter Ram ersetzt wurde, der übrigens auch einmal erneut kaputt zurück kam, und man höre und staune, auf einmal ging es ganz schnell.

Viele Leute stehen dem Online-Kauf skeptisch gegenüber, aber getrieben von der Sparwut bestellen sie dann doch online. Und die Bewertungen sind da dann eben die Referenz. Deswegen glaub ich schon, dass man ein Unternehmen wie HWV empfindlich treffen kann, wenn in Portalen wie Geizhals die Bewertung in den Keller geht.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da bisher niemand ernsthafte Kritik an der Konfiguration sowohl hier als auch auf



Die ist in Orndung. Natürlich könnte man noch optimieren, aber mehr gibt der Shop nicht her. Du hast da eben nicht völlig freie Auswahl, sondern kannst dich halt aus den Komponenten bedienen, die angeboten werden.
Wenn du bei Alternate bestellen würdest, wäre für 1000 eine bessere Konfig drin, die dann wirklich das Optimum darstellen würde.

Aber ich denke, darauf wirst du dich wohl nicht einlassen.


----------



## Palimbula (23. Dezember 2010)

Prinzipiell kochen alle Händler, egal ob lokal oder online, mit Wasser und 5 Jahre Garantie bei einem PC (nicht Server) halte ich für Bauernfängerei. Wer macht bitteschön nach 4,5 Jahren einen Defekt an einem PC bei einem Händler geltend? Ich bin mal so frech und stelle "keine Sau" in den Raum. Der Defekt wird vom Nutzer durch einen Neukauf behoben. Zumal nach 5 Jahren sowieso mehrere Generationen von Komponenten (Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte) übersprungen wurden und daher der Ursprungszustand sowieso nicht mehr hergestellt werden kann. Es gibt zwar Hersteller die mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie geben, aber auch da stellt sich mir die Frage welchen Sinn es macht bei einer 4 Jahre alten Grafikkarte einen RMA-Antrag beim Hersteller zu stellen. Jede 100€ Grafikkarte ist in der Regel schneller als eine 4 Jahre alte Grafikkarte die vielleicht damals bereits lediglich Mittelmass war.

Aber gut, es steht jedem frei den Händler seines Vertrauens selbst zu bestimmen bzw. seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit einem Händler anderen mitzuteilen.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich würde schon Garantieanspruch erheben, wenn ich sie habe.  Wenn es das Teil nicht mehr gibt, dann bekommst du ein gleichwertiges vom neuen Modell. Hatte ich schon. Selbst wenn ich die Karte oder was auch immer nicht mehr einsetzen würde, weil sie mir zu langsam wäre, würde ich sie dennoch anfordern. Und wenn ich nur 30€ bei Ebay damit mache, ich bin da so. Wenn ich was mitnehmen kann, nehme ich es mit. Selbst wenn es nur 10€ wären. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Shaila (23. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die ist in Orndung. Natürlich könnte man noch optimieren, aber mehr gibt der Shop nicht her. Du hast da eben nicht völlig freie Auswahl, sondern kannst dich halt aus den Komponenten bedienen, die angeboten werden.
> Wenn du bei Alternate bestellen würdest, wäre für 1000 eine bessere Konfig drin, die dann wirklich das Optimum darstellen würde.
> 
> Aber ich denke, darauf wirst du dich wohl nicht einlassen.



Ich spiele ja keine groß aufwendigen Spiele bis jetzt. Im Grunde spiele ich hauptsächlich WoW und solange ich das ohne Probleme auf Ultra spielen kann am besten auch mit Addons bin ich im Grunde wunschlos glücklich.

P.S: Und wenn der Händler hält was er verspricht.

=> http://www.combatready.de/information.php?info_id=2#4


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst mit dem alle Spiele spielen. Das Ding ist eine Highend-Maschine, es gibt kein Spiel, dass nicht mit hohen Einstellungen spielbar wäre. Hier ginge es vielmehr um Detailverbesserungen, etwa ein anderes Mainboard, dass nicht ganz so warm wird oder geringfügig besserer Ram. Es wäre vielmehr Zucker, sozusagen der letzte Schliff, als das da jetzt nochmal spürbar mehr Performance rauskommen würde.

Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob bei Alternate aufgrund der Preispolitik für 1000 Schleifen sogar ein 1090T drin wäre. Dann wäre es in der Tat nochmal ein Performance-Sprung. Aber wie gesagt, dass Ding ist bereits auch so die ultimative Gamer-Maschine. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Denn viel besseres kannst du zumindest von ATI/AMD schlicht nicht mehr kaufen. Du kannst dir dann höchstens mehrere Grakas in den Rechner klopfen, aber davon halte ich nichts.


----------



## Shaila (24. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst mit dem alle Spiele spielen. Das Ding ist eine Highend-Maschine, es gibt kein Spiel, dass nicht mit hohen Einstellungen spielbar wäre. Hier ginge es vielmehr um Detailverbesserungen, etwa ein anderes Mainboard, dass nicht ganz so warm wird oder geringfügig besserer Ram. Es wäre vielmehr Zucker, sozusagen der letzte Schliff, als das da jetzt nochmal spürbar mehr Performance rauskommen würde.
> 
> Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob bei Alternate aufgrund der Preispolitik für 1000 Schleifen sogar ein 1090T drin wäre. Dann wäre es in der Tat nochmal ein Performance-Sprung. Aber wie gesagt, dass Ding ist bereits auch so die ultimative Gamer-Maschine. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Denn viel besseres kannst du zumindest von ATI/AMD schlicht nicht mehr kaufen. Du kannst dir dann höchstens mehrere Grakas in den Rechner klopfen, aber davon halte ich nichts.



Ich kanns ja eigentlich kaum erwarten zu bestellen...wenn nur mein Geld endlich kommt.


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Also nochmal eine Frage, da ich noch nie irgendwas gebrannt habe: Schickt jetzt ein Laufwerk dafür oder brauch ich 2 ?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nur nen Brenner und hab bisher ein zweites Laufwerk noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also nochmal eine Frage, da ich noch nie irgendwas gebrannt habe: Schickt jetzt ein Laufwerk dafür oder brauch ich 2 ?



Eins (z.B. LG bare schwarz, siehe Sticky) reicht völlig aus zumal da ein Brenner integriert ist.


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Okay danke und nochmal zu Windows 7, mache mir da immer noch gedanken. Habe die CD ja jetzt schon einmal verwendet. Kann ich bei der 2. Installation dan den gleichen Code verwenden ? Und wie ist das jetzt nochmal mit der Festplattenspeicherverteilung ? In so einer Anleitung hier steht da jetzt als Beispielswert 16GB aber ich habe ja eine 500GB Festplatte und nicht wie im Beispiel eine 100GB. Was muss ich da denn für Werte eingeben oder ist das egal ?

Der Rest scheint ja ansonsten ein stupides "Weiter" klicken zu sein.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst Windows so oft installieren, wie du willst. Es darf halt nicht *gleichzeitig* auf mehreren Rechnern laufen. Das wäre illegal und Windows würde diesen Sachverhalt beim aktivieren sehr wahrscheinlich feststellen.
Aber auch in solchen Fällen könntest du einfach anrufen, ihnen versichern, dass es nur auf einem Rechner läuft und würdest einen neuen Aktivierungscode bekommen. Was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass es generell nicht erlaubt ist.
Sofern es aber immer nur auf einen Rechner läuft, kannst du es so oft installieren, wie du willst.

Und was meinst du mit Festplattenverwaltung? Das verstehe ich nicht. Du formatierst die Festplatte vor der Installtion und installierst dann halt einfach und gut ist. Oder aber, du machst dir im Installationsmenü von Windows halt mehrere Partitionen. Was weiß ich, zum Beispiel 150 GB System und Programme, 150 GB Multimedia (MP3, Video, Photos...etc.) und 200 GB Spiele. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du halt bei einer Neuinstallation nur die ersten 150 plattmachen müsstest und dir Spiele und Multimedia erhalten bliebe. Aber das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine den Schritt hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Schritt hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist da wirklich nur ne 20GB Festplatte drin? Jetzt klickst du halt auf "Laufwerkoptionen (erweitert)" und dann auf "neu", wenn du Partionen anlegen willst und gibst da dann die größe der Partition an.
Und das machst du, bis du den ganzen Speicher zugewiesen hast. Oder, wenn du keine Partitionen willst, dann würdest du hier auf weiter klicken. Dann formatiert er eben die 20 GB und macht da Windows 7 drauf.


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist da wirklich nur ne 20GB Festplatte drin? Jetzt klickst du halt auf "Laufwerkoptionen (erweitert)" und dann auf "neu", wenn du Partionen anlegen willst und gibst da dann die größe der Partition an.
> Und das machst du, bis du den ganzen Speicher zugewiesen hast. Oder, wenn du keine Partitionen willst, dann würdest du hier auf weiter klicken. Dann formatiert er eben die 20 GB und macht da Windows 7 drauf.



Ne das war nur ein Beispielsbild, habe den PC ja noch nicht.


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ne das war nur ein Beispielsbild, habe den PC ja noch nicht.



Ja, wie Klos es beschrieben hat, da wählste die Partitionen aus, also die Verteilung... glaub als Standard ist da auch was vorgegeben für Windows 150 MB oder GB? Bin mir nicht sicher... auf jedenfall irgendwas mit 100 und das sollte wohl reichen für Windows, Rest machste für Programme und Spiele.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Das sind 100 MB und die sollten auch gelassen werden. Da wird natürlich nicht Windows installiert, ginge ja auch nicht. Die sind für den Bootmanager bestimmt in Zusammenhang mit Bitlocker-Laufwerksverschlüsselung, was es aber erst ab Ultimate gibt. Außerdem stehen da Startinformationen für den Reparaturmodus. Nachdem auf 100 MB echt geschissen ist, würd ich die so lassen. Und dann eben eine weitere für System und Programme anlegen, eine weitere für eben meinetwegen Multimedia und noch eine für Spiele.


----------



## Shaila (25. Dezember 2010)

Aber das ist optional und nicht weiter schlimm wenn man einfach auf weiter klickt ?


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Heute ist ein Betrag von 571 Euro auf meinem Konto eingegangen. Nach insgesamt 6 Anrufen und unzähligen Emails. Bezahlt habe ich ursprünglich 685 Euro.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

Bei Rücktritten vom Kaufvertrag ziehen die Händler Nutzungspauschalen ab. Wie sich diese berechnen kann ich dir nicht sagen, kurz gesagt ziehen sie dir Geld vom Kaufpreis ab, da die Ware gebraucht ist (von dir). Allerdings soll das Zeugs ja weiterverkauft werden. Nur kann man das dann nicht zum vollen Preis. Darum ziehen sies ab, um keinen Verlust zu machen.

Macht allerdings jeder so.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei Rücktritten vom Kaufvertrag ziehen die Händler Nutzungspauschalen ab. Wie sich diese berechnen kann ich dir nicht sagen, kurz gesagt ziehen sie dir Geld vom Kaufpreis ab, da die Ware gebraucht ist (von dir). Allerdings soll das Zeugs ja weiterverkauft werden. Nur kann man das dann nicht zum vollen Preis. Darum ziehen sies ab, um keinen Verlust zu machen.
> 
> Macht allerdings jeder so.



Gut, man muss den Käuferschutz sowie das Betriebsystem abziehen, was dann runt 89 - 90 Euro sind. Zieht man dann noch den Rechner Zusammenbau, häte ich dennoch noch mindestens 560 Euro erwartet.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gut, man muss den Käuferschutz sowie das Betriebsystem abziehen, was dann runt 89 - 90 Euro sind. Zieht man dann noch den Rechner Zusammenbau, häte ich dennoch noch mindestens 560 Euro erwartet.



Wenn du dann 571€ zurückbekommen hast wo liegt dann das Problem wenn du "nur" mindestens 560€ erwartet hast?


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, egal, Hauptsache das Geld ist da. Nun steht aber immer noch die Suche nach einem neuen PC aus. Der letzte Vorschlag kam von Klos und sah so aus:

*Händler:* Combatready
*
Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 AM3 USB3.0
*Prozessor:* AMD PhenomII X6 1055T 6x 2.8 GHz BE
*Speicher:* 4096MB DDR-3-1333er Corsair Kit
*Prozessor - Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2
*Grafikkarte:* 2048MB XFX ATI HD 6950 DDR5
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Sys-Power 550W 80Plus
*Garantie:* 5 Jahre

Gibt es noch irgendwelche anderen Vorschläge/Verbesserungen ?

Die wichtigste Sorge dreht sich bei mir noch um den Händler: Kann ich diesem nun vertrauen oder nicht, ich will kein zweites hardwareversnaderlebnis haben. Sowas brauche ich nicht mehr. Ein Vertrauensbonus sind die 5 Jahre Garantie, aber es verunsichert mich auch ein wenig weil vieles auf der Seite schon zu gut klingt, als das es wahr sein könnte. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Händler gehabt ? Gibt es Alternativen ?

Und gibt es bedeutente Unterschiede wenn ich beim Prozessor den AMD PhenomII X6 1090T 6x 3.2 GHz BE nehmen würde ?

EDIT: Ja das oben ist ein schreibfehler.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2011)

Der neue Intel ist rausgekommen und die nächsten Tage verfügbar. Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag -> Alternate -> Intel 2600er mit Geforce GTX560 :-) Leztere kommt glaub am 20ten diesen Monats raus.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Der neue Intel ist rausgekommen und die nächsten Tage verfügbar. Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag -> Alternate -> Intel 2600er mit Geforce GTX560 :-) Leztere kommt glaub am 20ten diesen Monats raus.



Bei denen ist mir der Zusammenbau schlicht weg zu teuer. Für 80 Euro könnte man ja locker noch in ein paar bessere Teile investieren.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei denen ist mir der Zusammenbau schlicht weg zu teuer. Für 80 Euro könnte man ja locker noch in ein paar bessere Teile investieren.



Naja, kostet halt sein Geld wenn man es vernünftig macht. Siehst ja was dabei rauskommt wenn man es für 20€ "dahinschludert", auch der andere Händler wird das in den Preis mit einkalkuliert haben wenn er es ordentlich zusammenbaut. Das kostet halt nun mal Zeit und damit Geld.

Letztenendes wird der Rechner, egal wo du ihn kaufst, von einem Menschen zusammengebaut, so dass dir egal wo du kaufst theoretisch das selbe wieder passieren kann.

Wenn dir das Risiko zu hoch ist, bzw. der Service zu teuer ist, bleibt dir am Ende nur noch ihn selber zusammen zu bauen oder in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und für einen vernünftigen Service vernünftig zu zahlen :-)


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Der neue Intel ist rausgekommen und die nächsten Tage verfügbar. Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag -> Alternate -> Intel 2600er mit Geforce GTX560 :-) Leztere kommt glaub am 20ten diesen Monats raus.



Wobei der 2600er allein schon 300€ kostet.  Im Bereich des 1055T wäre eher der 2300er.

Ansonsten schau mal in den Konfigurationsthread. Ich hab so eben die Januar-Ausgabe online gestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2011)

Jo, dann halt den 2500er oder eben in seiner Preisklasse entsprechend. Jedenfalls würde ich halt nen Intel nehmen.

@TE: 

Was genau glaubst du berechnen Firmen wie Combatready für den Zusammenbau? 20 Euro? Im Leben nicht. Bei Alternate bezahlst du unterm Strich für das komplette Teil eher weniger, als bei Combatready und hast dann aber
wirklich 100%ig die Teile, die du willst.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, dann halt den 2500er oder eben in seiner Preisklasse entsprechend. Jedenfalls würde ich halt nen Intel nehmen.
> 
> @TE:
> 
> ...



Es darf halt nicht über 1000 Euro steigen. So 986 wären optimal.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Also soll ich jetzt die Konfiguration nehmen nur mit Intel Prozessor ?


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2011)

Naja...ein bisschen mehr wirst du da schon umbauen müssen. Außerdem musst du halt noch warten, bis alles verfügbar ist.
Aber ich denke, dass für unter 1000 Euro bei Alternate ein Intel 2500 mit GTX560 auf jedenfall drin wäre, inklusive Zusammenbau. Als Board würde ich persönlich wohl das GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3P nehmen.

Meine persönliche Aufstellung wäre wohl fast die gleiche, wie die im Sticky:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 ~202 &#8364;
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD6870 OC ~219 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7 ~62 &#8364;
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ~ 118 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-08B ~75 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;

Gehäuse jetzt mal außen vor. Und Grafikkarte würde bei mir halt auf jedenfall eine GTX560 werden.
Prozessor würde es bei mir wahrscheinlich der 2600k werden, wenn er denn für 250 Euro weggeht, womit ich eigentlich schon rechne, wenn er erstmal breit verfügbar ist.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. Im 950 € PC hab ich auch nen 2500er und ne 570 unterbekommen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. Im 950 € PC hab ich auch nen 2500er und ne 570 unterbekommen.



Ihr meint die Zusammenstellung hier, oder? 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 ~200 €
Kühlung: Thermalright Silver Arrow ~60 €
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX570 ~316 €
RAM: 4GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte PC3-12800U CL7 ~63 €
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ~117 €
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 €
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 €
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-08B ~75 €
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 €

Hat man irgendwo mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse? oogle spuckt da tausende von unterschiedlichen Dingern aus.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2011)

Kenn ich nicht. Aber ein Gehäuse nimmt man sowieso nach eigenem Geschmack und nicht, weil es irgendwo im Sticky steht. Es ist nur ein Beispiel. Sofern du nun doch keinen Fertig-PC nimmst, wirst du eh bei Alternate bestellen und da würde ich halt dann ein Gehäuse nehmen, dass meinen eigenen Schönheitsidealen entspricht.

So wie ich Kyragan kenne, kann ich dir aber sagen, wie das Gehäuse aussehen wird, ohne es jemals gesehen zu haben. Es ist ein eckiger, schwarzer Kasten ohne irgendwelches Geschnörksel oder Lichter.
Wahrscheinlich dem sehr ähnlich:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29632&agid=631


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Indeed. Schreib ja extra dazu, dass es Geschmackssache ist. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Ich gebe das Case nur mit an, um einen ungefähren Preisrahmen vorzugeben. In diesem Falle zw. 70 und 80 &#8364;. Natürlich könnte man dort auch noch sparen, auch wenn ich kein Fan davon bin 900 Euro Hardware in nen klapprigen Kasten aus Stahl und Billigkunststoff zu stecken.

Edit: 8B? Das PC-8NB ist gemeint... gleich mal ändern.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht. Aber ein Gehäuse nimmt man sowieso nach eigenem Geschmack und nicht, weil es irgendwo im Sticky steht. Es ist nur ein Beispiel. Sofern du nun doch keinen Fertig-PC nimmst, wirst du eh bei Alternate bestellen und da würde ich halt dann ein Gehäuse nehmen, dass meinen eigenen Schönheitsidealen entspricht.
> 
> So wie ich Kyragan kenne, kann ich dir aber sagen, wie das Gehäuse aussehen wird, ohne es jemals gesehen zu haben. Es ist ein eckiger, schwarzer Kasten ohne irgendwelches Geschnörksel oder Lichter.
> Wahrscheinlich dem sehr ähnlich:
> ...



Ich werde einen Händler in der Umgebung aufsuchen und eine Anfrage auf einen Zusammenbau stellen und warten was er sagt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich stehe dem jetzt so skeptisch gegenüber seit meiner letzten Erfahrung. Und meinen Rechnerzusammenbau habe ich nicht erstattet bekommen. Dann fuschen die auch rum mit dem Unterschied das 80 Euro in den Wind geschossen sind. Und bei Hardwareversand hat man mir auch schön gesagt: "Ja die sind gut, kannst nichts falsch machen!".


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man die sogenannten Fachhändler zwar zu 90% in die Tonne kloppen, ganz besonders, wenn es um einen Spielerechner geht, aber tue, was du nicht lassen kannst.
Es ist ja schließlich dein Geld und dein Zeug.


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man die sogenannten Fachhändler zwar zu 90% in die Tonne kloppen, ganz besonders, wenn es um einen Spielerechner geht, aber tue, was du nicht lassen kannst.
> Es ist ja schließlich dein Geld und dein Zeug.



Ja aber was ist denn nun bitte anders wenn ich mit der Konfiguration zu einem Fachhändler gehe, anstatt z.B. zu Alternate ? Wenn ich denen sage das ich genau die Teile will oder wenn ich Alternate sage das ich genau die Teile will. Wo liegt da der Unterschied, außer das ich zu Alternate nicht so leicht wegen Beschwerden komme, sollte was sein.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja aber was ist denn nun bitte anders wenn ich mit der Konfiguration zu einem Fachhändler gehe, anstatt z.B. zu Alternate ? Wenn ich denen sage das ich genau die Teile will oder wenn ich Alternate sage das ich genau die Teile will. Wo liegt da der Unterschied, außer das ich zu Alternate nicht so leicht wegen Beschwerden komme, sollte was sein.



Wenn du genau mit den Teilen zum Fachhändler gehst, dann liegt der Unterschied eigentlich nur im Preis. Für 1000 Euro bekommst du da keinen solchen PC. Gehe mal eher von 1500 Euro aus.
Ein kleiner Händler bekommt die Teile selbst kaum billiger, als du über das Internet.

Aber von dem mal abgesehen, meinte ich eher, dass bei 90% aller sogenannten Fachhändler nur Murks rauskommt, wenn sie dir einen Spielerechner zusammenstellen sollen.
Wenn du natürlich mit einer fertigen Liste wie dieser, welche schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr zu optimieren ist, zu einem Händler gehst, dann ist mir schon auch klar, dass der da nichts mehr falsch machen kann.

Wie gesagt: du musst wissen, was du machst. Aber glaube nicht, dass du bei einem Fachhändler das Ding auch nur annährend zum gleichen Preis bekommst. Das wäre nämlich ziemlich naiv.


----------

